# IVF Wales General Chit Chat ~ Part 9



## Fidget

Happy Chatting ladies and lots of        for you


----------



## ebonie

Wow another thread already   we must do some chatting in here girls  

Thank you fidget  

How are you all this morning??


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

think i better get some questions together for thursday.

Not sure how im feeling about it, weird really as i could well be 4 weeks til down reg but i kinda don't feel ready so even if i don't need a lap i might put it off, don't get me wrong i wana cycle asap and i would if i had a money tree but i haven't so it kinda limits us a little

im not unhappy if anything i feel happy and lucky with so much in my life yet i have this constant ache for a child.

i really need to sort everything befor this next cycle.

i think we should have a party even if its a crimbo party pmsl


----------



## lola C

Someone told me once to try and be happy with what I've got - I am but it's difficult sometimes  

A Christmas party on the other hand sounds good Kara  

so are we coming to yours ?


----------



## kara76

you can if you want lol

lola how are you and what happens with you now?


----------



## lola C

I am fine thanks kara - today will be day four of short protocol, awaiting scan this Friday. Oh and seeing a hypnotherapist this Thursday evening to try and sort out my mental block - I hope it works as I forgot to ask her how much it was!  I have written some notes (based on the thread I did about my infertility) and added some more.

How are you feeling about Thursday Kara?  At least it's only a few days away?  Are you not working today or in later?


----------



## kara76

wow good luck

im in work now. im not sure how i feel about thursday i kinda want it over with, im more concerned about the clinic appointment about my tube as this will have the most impacted on things


----------



## lola C

Hm, I suppose at least you will know where you stand.  The money is a bu**er too, I know.  I hope it goes Ok for you on Thursday - how long is it going to take to travel to Liverpool - a good few hours I would have thought?


----------



## kara76

do you know if i had had 3 mc i would have got it for free!!!!!

i think it will take around 4 hours ish, if we can find it that is lol


----------



## lola C

That is awful about the money.  I dread to think how much TX costs...I try not to add it all up.

Four hours - hope you have a good map and good car music!  

I have to go and pretend to so some housework.

Catch you later


----------



## kara76

i don't add it up either lol

wish i was at home andnot in work, its doig my head in latey


----------



## ANDI68

I add it up  

Good luck girls for all your scans and collections this week


----------



## miriam7

evening all    ... kara have you got sat nav to help you find your way in liverpool ?


----------



## kara76

yeah we have borrowed a sat nav


----------



## Scouse

Kara it's so easy to get to Liverpool...........and should take about 3 - 31/2 hours, depending what time you leave.
Here's hoping you receive the news you want/ need to hear!

There have been so many BFP's on FF this month - I only hope it continues to me! And of course any other cyclers.

How are you all doing?
Moth I did my first menopur tonight...........what a palaver and i managed to spurt some of the water over myself!  

How are you doing?  When is your next scan?

Popsi howz things?

Andi lit a candle for especially for cyclers like us who are struggling a bit!  Hope you know you are in my thoughts........... as are all you BFP girls!
Lola when you get your BFP it will be worth every ££££
Ebonie we all know who is the 'chattiest' don't we!!!!!!!??  
Love to everyone else X


----------



## popsi

Hi Girlies  

Kara ... Your bound to feel like this huni, and i think its disgusting we have to pay !! if we were addicted to heroin we would have free treatment on NHS but dont get me started on that one !! ... you sound really chilled tho as well, just go with the flow see what they say in Liverpool and then what Mr G says and then make a decision... and i wanna come to your christmas party too  

Ebonie .. how are you feeling today hun.. any better  

Andi .. how are you hun  

Miriam, kelly, moth, sarah, kath, scouse and all you lovely ladies  

Well girls take a look at my ticker


----------



## lola C

Wow - that is exciting Popsi   

Scouse are you doing long protocol IVF?  I know about the £ - if it works - of course it's all worth it and if it doesn't - at least you can know you tried your best  

Just popping in tonight - am off to watch the rest of Holby City - don't know why i bother though - it's not as good as it used to be


----------



## KellyG

OMG popsi thats fab news didnt i say it was gonna be soon, just not on a sunday


----------



## miriam7

yay thats brill news popsi   i bet you will be on a mad tidy up emma said she did b4 she knew social worker properly


----------



## kara76

scouse

well done hunni your on your way


----------



## popsi

thanks girls.. yep cleaning mad now lol.. decorating spare room this weekend too.. had paint for few weeks, but no more sitting in the shed for it lol


----------



## Scouse

Well done Popsi


----------



## miriam7

tell me about it i started doing all my skirting boards and i still havent finished i puposely painted on each one so i would finish too lol


----------



## kara76

i am feeling chilled tonight

bottle of sminoff ice yum yum lol,

i will try and sort a crimbo party, staying over night somewhere?


----------



## popsi

kara glad your ok enjoy your smirnoff


----------



## miriam7

glad your feeling better kara are you nervous or exited for thur? what sort of steroids do they treat you with if you do have nk cells?


----------



## kara76

no nervous and not excited really

they treat with a steriod called presidsone


----------



## miriam7

well im sure you have nowt to worry about you will be fine   coudlnt you just be prescribed the steroids and save yorself 500 quid?


----------



## popsi

at least they can treat it kara .. if they find anything, there so much in this game left to chance


----------



## kara76

yeah i could be prescribe the steriod and have used dexemethsone now on 2 cycles but the i need to know and if not nk cells are found then at least i won't have to use steriods

i need answers now, the problem with nk cells is sometimes steriods aren;t enough!!1


----------



## miriam7

right i see... on your first go of ivf were you just on normal basic pessaries


----------



## ebonie

Just a quick one girls before i go to work congratulations popsi im so glad a socail worker is coming yipppeee


----------



## popsi

kara.. all i can say is i hope you find your answers  

thanks em.. that means a lot to me xx


----------



## kara76

omg popsi how did i miss that, what happens?

yeah first cycle was suprecure, menoput, cyclogest


----------



## popsi

kara lol its ok hun.... they rung this afternoon and are coming on 22nd for "chat" before prep course in november .. i am really pleased as the lady thats coming out is the one i have been chatting to on the phone all the time..<i did not realise she was a sw thought she was just an office girl like me > and she seems really nice x


----------



## kara76

wow things are moving hunni


----------



## miriam7

thats good then you have already broke the ice over the phone   so you are defo on course in nov?


----------



## popsi

thats what the lady says lol


----------



## popsi

looks that way... rung my best friend tonight to tell her, she had no idea we had decided that <managed to keep it secret for 6 weeks purely because she on maternity leave and although we talk daily i dont come face to face daily or she would have know lol> and to ask her to be one of our references.. we had a good   on the phone lol.. our dh's were the tissue fetchers lol


----------



## miriam7

orrr bless thats what freind are for    and hubbys lol  im really glad you havent had to wait to long the balls definetly rolling now


----------



## kara76

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk...icle4720133.ece

this is who i am seeing tomorrow

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Laura36

Good luck for tomorrow Kara, hope it all goes ok.   Will be a long day!

I need some support from the HPT police as I'm in great danger of testing early!!  I almost tested this morning then chickened out at the last minute.  Tomorrow is 14dp ET but OTD is Saturday - it's ages away!!!

This is the first time i've got on FF from work!  Just goes to show how I can't take my mind off the whole thing right now.....

Hope everyone's ok?

Well done Popsi with your SW visit coming soon - that's very exciting.


----------



## kara76

laura

try not to test hunni, saturday is so close


----------



## mariag

Hi Everyone,

Just to give an update.

After 3 months of prostap i went to the hospital expecting to start stims but low and behold now i have discovered i am no longer immune to rubella. had to have a vaccine. 4 weeks of Suprecur and review on 17th. My hot flushes are now well out of control! 

Wanted to wish good luck to everyone here. Also Popsi, good luck . I'm a social worker, working as a Court Advisor on such matters as adoption, etc and if i can be of any help or support just let me know.

Maria  x


----------



## kara76

maria

what a nightmare, will you start stimms in 4 weeks?


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

kara all the best for tomorrow hope you get the answers you need.

popsi brill news on sw visit .

laura try and hold on till saturday, not long now.

hope everyone else is ok.

queenie x


----------



## miriam7

evening all ..kara that link wont work for me   laura sat is nearly here you have done so well not testing you may aswell wait   maria does a rubella jab run out then


----------



## ebonie

hello girls how r you all


----------



## kara76

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/science/article4720133.ece

try that

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ebonie

Yeah that works kara isnt it good news   i was watching it on the news earlier on brilliant news


----------



## kara76

im kinda hoping i do have high levels of natural killer cells


----------



## ebonie

I totatlly understand what you mean hun  

What time are you leaving tomorrow


----------



## kara76

i think we are gona leave at 10am ish, give us plenty of time

you ok ebonie?


----------



## ebonie

Yeah better to leave earlier wishin you loads of luck for tomorrow    

Im ok thanks hun ive had a lush sleep today thanks to darren he picked j up   i needed  
it


----------



## kara76

aww i love sleep so much


----------



## ebonie

Lol its very quiet on here tonight isnt it


----------



## popsi

hello ladies <and the rest of you rabble  >

how are we all.. hope your all ok

kara ... all the very best of luck and love for tomorrow huni, i will text you but wanted to tell you in here as well xx its another thing of the list to get to your dream x

eb .. glad you had a good sleep, i think your still recovering after the weekend, i will no doubt be contacting you for info soon  in time for my visit if you dont mind 

Miriam .. good luck for the scan tomorrow x

sorry for lack of personals lately .. head up my  a little x but i do think of you all x


----------



## ebonie

Of course you can ask me anything popsi  

I bet your getting excited and nervous now for ur first socail worker visit


----------



## popsi

yes lol.. last night excited and nervous.... tonight nervous and excited lol ...trying to keep negative thoughts of not being approved well in the backround


----------



## ebonie

Ohh hun its normal for them thoughts to be coming through but do as you said and keep them to the back ground you will both be busy for the next week or so i know i was   and i am so glda the lady you spoke to on the phone is the one that is coming to see you at least you have broken the ice a bit and know she sounds nice


----------



## popsi

thanks hun    yep gonna be mega busy.. decorating the weekend too lol, been putting off doing spare bedroom for a while now, but no more putting it off, john up the ladder 1st thing saturday   when he gets up from nights.. if me and popsi make lots of noise it wont be late   .... then cleaning frenzy will start lol .. you would think the house was awful anyway lol.. but its psychological i guess  lol


----------



## ebonie

Yeah i think it is psychological all the cleaning   just a nice neutral colour in ur spare bedroom   poor john is going to be very busy but it will all be worth it, is john excited ??


----------



## ANDI68

Have a safe journey tomorrow Kara, hope it's not to uncomfortable for you.

Hi everyone   hope you're all okay

Good luck for Saturday Laura

Good luck for Fri Moth


----------



## Moth

Hiya Ladies

Long time - no speak  

Hope dh is ok now Emma, sounds like you'll be keeping him busy!

Popsi, i'm so glad things are moving quickly for you - not long and you'll really feel like things are happening.

Lola and Scouse, happy jabbing! Hope your scans show lots of follies!

Kara - all the best for tomorrow, hope your journey is short and sweet!

Andi, how's the fitness regime going?

Take care everyone, only popped on here to do my banking and couldn't help popping on FF! - had to pay a large hospital bill today  

Moth x  
Hi to everyone


----------



## kara76

good luck moth hun, will be thinking of you

laura now remember no early testing

popsi i bet she won't even notice that you have cleaned

ivejust had a lovely soak in the bath, nervous now


----------



## ebonie

Lol yes moth i will be keeping him busy 
Whats happening with you on friday moth i seem to have missed something


----------



## popsi

em.. yes he is really excited he like a child, he is really really positive about it and is so sure that this will be such a wonderful thing for us both, ive never seen him like this before , yes the colour is very light cream 

moth.. hiya.. thanks, and well done on your scan <seen your post over in PR thread x> .. you must do what you feel is right, i cancelled with 3 follicles but thats because it was 2nd cycle and went ahead with 1st with 6 follicles and only had 1 egg so did not want to go through it all with 3... but very different for you x

kara babe.. your bound to be nervous xx i am thinking of you keep in touch ok x


----------



## miriam7

good luck kara for tomorrow will be thinking of you     is ec on fri then moth ? best of luck to you 2


----------



## ebonie

Good luck for your ec moth      

Good luck for tomorrow kara       

Enjoy your scan tomorrow miriam i want to see a picture   

hugs to the rest of you love emm axxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

its going to be weird leaving the unit ...in a good way tho   kara has chilli got a scan aswell?


----------



## kara76

no she might have one next week


----------



## ebonie

Yeah miriam i understand what u mean miriam but it will be good to be trasfered to ur unit near you


----------



## kara76

im off to watch some cheese

dirty dancing the time of your life!

girls the doc im seeing tomorrow wlll be on the news at 10pm on itv so im told


----------



## miriam7

oh we will be watching that then ... maybee they will wanna film your biopsy ...you would be well up for that   emm ... im not to sure on that the royal gwent is a s##t hole lol


----------



## Moth

thanks Girls, will let you know, haven't responded very well to the drugs even though i was on max dose, but you never know - i may have some old eggies lurking in those follies.

Off to do some work, got a lot on at the moment and am absoluetely shattered!Then it's trigger shot 11pm.

Take care

Moth x


----------



## Laura36

Evening everyone  

Miriam, good luck for your scan tomorrow - will you get a photo?  Very exciting!

Kara - don't be nervous hun, I'm sure it'll be fine and I guess it's exciting as it'll take you closer hopefully to some answers.  As you say, I can understand why you'd want them to find the NK cells as they seem to have a really good solution.  Are you seeing Dr Quenby from the times article?

Moth - good luck  .  i also responded poorly to the drugs, only 5 follies, 3 eggs, 2 fertilised so 2 embies for ET.  Test on Saturday.  

Andi - how are you hun?  Hope you're ok. I love your carrot ticker!  I'm soo hopeless at dietting, and I think I've put on about 5lb this cycle so depending on the result I may well be requiring a carrot ticker myself.....

Thanks ladies for your views on me testing early.  I'm trying to hold out as long as possible.  Feeling quite positive today which is the first time in a few days. Except earlier this evening I got really    with DH as he's gone out tonight and I didn't really want him to.  Felt very emotional about it for some reason where I'd normally not have much of an issue with it.  I think I'm just a bit fed up that he's not thinking about this whole tx cycle the whole time like me.  Men.......


----------



## Moth

Miriam, thanks - and good luck for your scan!

Laura - yeah, it's a bit gutting when your response is poor, but at least you had 2 that fertilised - fingers crossed you'll have the result you want! Good luck

Am really going this time! LOL

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

yes laura you get a pic i already have 2 framed with another 3 spaces to go lol good luck for trigger moth hope it does the job with those eggs


----------



## lola C

Hi everyone

I couldn't get on the PC yesterday - so sorry it's late but good luck for today Kara - I hope it's not painful and that you get some answers 

Good luck Miriam - I think it's today you are going for another scan  Enjoy!

Well done Laura on holding out for so long, those   would be proud of you!!  Hopefully it will be all worth it on Saturday but sending you a    as you sounded a bit down last night.  I'm not surprised you're emotional - you are the one going through all the physical aspects of the treatment - I think it's alot more cut and dried for men and they are not usually so good at showing their emotions. 

Moth - all the best for tomorrow - and try to take it easy hun   and  

Popsi - I think I've said it before but good luck with SW - you 'sound' so happy to be doing something so positive - I think it's great  

Ebonie - how are you?

Scouse - how is it going with the jabbing?


----------



## Laura36

Morning all,

Thinking about Kara today & hoping all goes well.

Lola thanks for your message.  I feel like a bit of a fraud now though as I couldn't resist and did the HPT this morning before work - and got a   !!
I'm so shocked as I really thought it would be negative.  DH is a bit shell shocked too.  

And of course now I have to have something new to worry about!  I used a clearblue digital and the conception indicator said 1-2 weeks.  Really I should be over 2 by now although only just.  My OTD is Saturday.  Do you think I should be concerned?

And I've done my research this morning on google about miscarriage to see that its about 25%!!  More to worry about.  I think I need to chill out!  Shame I'm in work.

  to all 

talk later, xx


----------



## Laura36

Miriam, just wanted to say thanks for the comments on my profile from 28th Aug.  Just shows how often I go in there as I hadn't noticed until today!


----------



## lola C

Congratulations Laura!!!    Very pleased for you!  

Try not to worry, perhaps do another test tomorrow and one on Saturday so at least you can say you did one on test day   

Statistically people who've had tx are probably more like to miscarry because they know about the pregnancy so early so - somebody else might just dismiss a late period as a late period when in fact it could be a m/c.  

Like I said try not to worry and focus on the positive


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

[
[/quote]


cardifflaura said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Thinking about Kara today & hoping all goes well.
> 
> Lola thanks for your message. I feel like a bit of a fraud now though as I couldn't resist and did the HPT this morning before work - and got a  !!
> I'm so shocked as I really thought it would be negative. DH is a bit shell shocked too.
> 
> And of course now I have to have something new to worry about! I used a clearblue digital and the conception indicator said 1-2 weeks. Really I should be over 2 by now although only just. My OTD is Saturday. Do you think I should be concerned?
> 
> And I've done my research this morning on google about miscarriage to see that its about 25%!! More to worry about. I think I need to chill out! Shame I'm in work.
> 
> to all
> 
> talk later, xx


Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!! I have been checking your profile to see if you have had any news, fab!!!! Think our transfer date was a good one lol. Spoke to nurse today and she said i should stick on the steriods until the scan. I did think that i was supposed to grad stop them if i got a bfp but its changed npw and goto keep pill popping....

Great news!!!!

Sarah


----------



## miriam7

yay congrats laura thats bloody brill news   debbie the nurse said there on a roll of bfp's! whats a conception indicator? if clearblue digi is saying pregnant then you are ! my scan was really good the little thing was moving head and little arms it measures 27.1 mm it was 9mm 2 weeks ago !


----------



## KellyG

Yaaaaaaaaaaay laura        
Miriam stick your photo of beanie on ******** xxxxx


----------



## miriam7

i will try later my mums got scanner i will have to get her to help lol


----------



## miriam7

kara says conrats too laura   shes on way to biopsy and  just had a kfc


----------



## KellyG

wot time is it then?


----------



## miriam7

4oclock is her appoinment should be happning now prob


----------



## Laura36

Thanks girls, don't think it's sunk in yet!

Bless Kara, a KFC before all that is a very good plan.....

Good news on your scan miriam, that's very quick growth over just 2 weeks. 

I've booked my scan in for 2nd October. Spoke to Debbie who was very excited which is lovely.  They do seem to be on a bit of a roll which is great for the clinic -hopefully their stats will be improving.  I will sneak into the under 35 category - not 35 til November.

Having some really sharp pains this afternoon - guess that's kind of normal.  And at lunch time I went out & bought 'what to expect when you're expecting' book so I can read about it all!!


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Girls time for me to catch up, i've been staying with my dad for a few days playing nurse maid!!! He's just had a hernia op bless him and i think he under estimated how bad it was going to be....... having said that i think he was glad to get rid of me! apparently i offer pills instead of sympathy  and he was afraid to get up in the night to go to the loo because i'd be there demanding to know what on earth he thought he was doing out of bed? pmsl, i tried to tell him i'm just precise and organised so that i can do my best for him he said i'm just bossy and then called me matron! 
Anyway back to work yesterday for me 

Laura congratulations how very wonderful for you     that's fantastic news xxx

Miriam how lovely that you've had such an exciting day, you'll have to try and put that gorgeous pic on here, can't wait to see it xxx

Popsi amazing news for you too, it's lovely that your dh is so excited! i know your bound to have negative thoughts but push them all away, there is no possible reason in the whole world that anybody is going to be able to stop you finally getting your dream this time    

Kara hope your day went well, can't wait to hear your news xxx

Moth good luck for ec on friday   

Hope everyone else is well and having a good week xxx    Much love Matron Helen


----------



## ebonie

Wow congratulations laura that is fabulous news 

  

Miriam your scan pic is lush so cute im so excited to be a auntie again


----------



## KellyG

omg where is ur picture??/ i wanna see it


----------



## ebonie

Hahaha specail privileges Kelly cause I'm the auntie


----------



## KellyG




----------



## KellyG

im not gonna show you mine now


----------



## ebonie

AWW KELLY


----------



## KellyG

you really anty em course id show you !! miriam i wana seeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ebonie

lol 

How are you kelly hows the sickness


----------



## popsi

hi girls

just a quickie to say congrats to laura x 

glad your scan was good miriam x

and kelly, emma and miriam stop fighting LOL !!!

emma - stop teasing kelly xx


----------



## KellyG

sickness it gettin worse but thats them telling me they are still there.

haaaaaaa emma got told offfffffffffffff


----------



## ebonie

ok popsi


----------



## ebonie

Where have you all gone


----------



## Scouse

Now Emma and Kelly stop squabbling   its like being back in the classroom!  Ps Miriam where is the picture - I WANT TO SEE IT TOO!  
Laura well done you............things really are picking up here - long may it continue!  PLEASE GOD!  
Pops any news??/ Such an exciting time for you  
Kara hope everything went well and you were given the news you wanted!
Andi how are you doing?

Moth have you ec tom?  How was your scan?  You ok?

Was anyone there tonight about 4?


----------



## ebonie

Hello scouse sorry miss 
wow im getting told of well tonight  

How are you feeling hun


----------



## banksy1

Hello everyone

Scouse I was there about quater to 4  picking up more pessery things and spent ages in the pharmacy.
Kara hope everything went well today.
ebonie and everyone else I hope you are all ok

Kath


----------



## Scouse

I flew the clinic about 4 (ran out of needles/ syringes) and here were two couples sitting in waiting room!

Its ok Ebonie.........just don't do it again!      I'm fine thank you!


----------



## banksy1

No wasn't me I was on my own just saw Jodi, booked a scan and left.

Kath


----------



## popsi

sorry girlies.. i am here just been doing some catalogue shopping, got my best friends baby's dedication<kind of christening> next sunday.. was dreading it to be honest , but since we had the call about social worker i am now actually looking forward to it.

i am off out tomorrow night with people from work.. 25 of us going for a chinese .. god help the restaurant !!! so if anyone sees me on here later tomorrow night, slap me and send me to bed


----------



## ebonie

lol aww popsi i hope you have a brillaint time tomorrow night, I will want to keep you on here i like funny drunk people  

Ok scouse i wont do it again  

Kath hun what dates your scan


----------



## lola C

Hello

Anyone else about?


----------



## ebonie

Hello lola im here


----------



## miriam7

god 25 of you popsi thats going to be a lot of food ate you can have a good selection tho and steal other peoples   kelly i have just tried txting you pic of scan    will try upload in a bit after eating my tea


----------



## Moth

Evening ladies

Thanks Scouse, yeah am fine thanks, ec tomorrow. Feeling wrecked though, didn't get home until late as had a lot on at work and had to visit a friend. Haven't even packed my little bag yet!

Laura, fantastic news - you must be thrilled  

Anything i shouldn't be doing tonight? At least no jabbing   Well i hope not, as i haven't got any drugs left!

Haven't been bloated at all whilst on drugs, but tonight i feel like i could stick a pin in my stomach and i'd fly around the house like a balloon   Does the Pregnyl make you bloated?

Suppose i'd better have a bath and get myself sorted.

Moth x


----------



## ebonie

Aww moth wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow hun


----------



## Scouse

Best of luck Moth............will Be thinking of you!    
Let me know how you get on!  I think you have been brilliant throughout your tx - here's to another BFP


----------



## lola C

If I clicked my refresh button I might have seen the replies doh! 
 

Good luck for tomorrow Moth     ....hm...bloatedness...I don't know that I have felt bloated...I have certainly felt erm, 'windy' is that normal  .  And my neck glands have swollen up...which definitely didn't happen last time.    So I will ask tomorrow when I go in for my scan. 

I saw my hypnotherapy lady tonight for initial consultation...am going to see her again Monday for a proper session which I am looking forward to


----------



## KellyG

hiya girls, yes miriam i got it thanks s/he looks lush!!!

moth i cant believe thats come around so quickly  

popsi have you finished cleaning  

lola i quite fancy hypnotherepy 

hiya to all im on my new laptop ooooo


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

wow what can i say loads going on here.

Laura congrats on your BFP  that is great news really pleased for you.
clinic seems to be on a roll of bfp i'm sure there are more to come for everyone else

Kara hope everything went well today.

Moth all the best for tomorrow   

miriam great news about your scan, hope you will be able to post a phot on here for us to see.

queenie


----------



## ANDI68

Congrats Laura.

Glad scan went well Miriam.

Moth, yes Pregnyl makes your tummy swell, good luck for tomorrow sweetie xx


----------



## Moth

Thanks everyone for all your support, you're a great bunch!  

Miriam glad your scan went well.

Lola, good luck for your scan, let me know how it goes. Can't say i had any more wind than i usually have   

Well, am feeling ok, just a bit weird to think i've come to the end of my jabbing! Only had 2 bruises from jabbing, so was quite please with myself.   Don't feel excited though, think i've read too many statistics on success rates for people my age, but not feeling negative either - just in the middle!  

Hopefully i'll have some news for you tomorrow, but i'm just hoping that my pathetic number of follies (sadly only have 3 of the little devils) all have an egg inside. But you never know, they've grown well and my  lining is pretty good so just a waiting game now.

Thanks andi, thought i had an alien in there  

If i don't post tomorrow, i'm sure Kara and Andi will update you.

Cheers girls.   Hi to everyone i haven't mentioned, need to go and sort my things out.

Moth x


----------



## KellyG

[fly]Moth[/fly]


----------



## popsi

miriam.. yes there will be loads of food we have pre ordered and its over £500 quid lol.. £900 with wine , there are 2 tables one with people sharing loads and one with people having their own dishes, i am on that one as i a fussy cow and only like some things, and like to eat my own food without others prodding their chopsticks into it LOL! !! its a good job they know me    ... but will be willing to share the wine of course lol

kelly... the cleaning will NEVER be finished lol.. i be polising the door handle before she opens it 

moth.. good luck for tomorrow hun, hope you have some lovely eggs <if i were you i'd be having a nice glass of red wine.. good for your womb lining>

andi.. hiya hun xx

kara.. you know i thinking of you i just told ya lol.. but telling you on here too

later girlies


----------



## miriam7

best of luck for tomorrow moth       dont worry bout packing they will supply you with the horrid backless gown to wear    popsi 500 quids worth   o my god i would stuff my face


----------



## ANDI68

I'm with you on the chop stick scenario And ......    Have a great time  

Take your own nightie Moth


----------



## popsi

Andi.. i knew you would understand  x

Moth.. i agree i took my own nightie and it felt nicer than a gown.. more dignified


----------



## miriam7

lol me too i was only playing moth   backless one is vile


----------



## ANDI68

And you know it's clean Moth


----------



## ANDI68

I think we should all wrap ourselves in a bubble .... so there ....


----------



## popsi

hey andi.. well done on the weight loss hun


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks And, it was more but you may have realised my ticker went back up 2lb after a bottle of mid-week wine


----------



## popsi

well your still lighter than last week.. so thats brilliant <if you see what i mean lol>... your better than me .. i need a good kick up the


----------



## ANDI68

Yes And you are correct

Oi .......  kick ****


----------



## popsi

thanks and  , will need a bigger kick than that after tomorrow lol.. 

right girls i off to bed now .. up at 6am tomorrow to straighten hair etc   us women hey !! 

cya tomorrow night probably ladies xx

moth


----------



## miriam7

i have just about managed to upload my scan pics took me ages and i put them in wrong place first


----------



## Laura36

Kara, noticed you're online.  How did yesterday go?  Hope all ok with you


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls  

Do anyone now what the waiting list is roughly for iui at ivf wales!!!
A friend of a friend have just been put on the waiting list for iui and she is wondering how long roughly she will have to wait !!!


----------



## miriam7

aint got a clue tell her to phone unit and ask im suprised she wasnt told when they put her on the list ...what you up to ? i have a banging headache i took 1 parecetamol at 2.30 and it hasnt helped so i have just took another ...i hope im allowed


----------



## ebonie

Aww miriam i hope ur headache goes soon hun   

Yeah she have phoned now she is sorted  

Have anyone heard of moth ?


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

kara and moth hope you are both ok.  

miriam had a look at your scan's and they are wonderful, 

how is everyone. so glad its friday!


----------



## kara76

hiya all

im back

i logged in earlier on my phone but it took so long to look around and then i couldn't log off

What a long day yesterday, got up and left at 10am and had a god drive up to liverpool saw some fab views and had god weather all the way. we stopped about half hour from home and had breakfast and then again for kfc on the outskirts of liverpool. thank god we had sat nav cause once we hit liverpool cily centre, we didn't have a clue......no signs for the hospital nothing

anyway we get to the clinic at 4pm and get told to go and have a coffee as dr quenby is still in clinic. Off we go for coffee....pregnant women everywhere lol

anyway we go back and sit in reception and wait and i m bursting for a wee so get told to go into a different waiting area, the antenatal area, which was surreal watching tv about 4d scans and breast feeding, i feel kinda like a fraud and after watching it all once, i chose to watch the wall, thankfully the doc comes , she looks different to her pic on the net, younger, she dresses like a man and at first i thought she seemed moody until we got into the room

she was very relaxed and spoke to us about our history but didn't go into it as much as i thought she would, she really cared that we have had 11 embryos transferred ad yet no baby consider its now tubal infertility.

she explained about the biospy and then i went behind the curtain to change.

she scanned me to see which way my womb tited and i saw my trade mark fluid in the pouch of douglas lol

so biospy time she said i might get some cramping and omg i did, she then said that she only had around 500 cells and she needs 5000 so would have to go it again and omfg the second time my poor womb really really cramp, i went boiling hot then it was done and even i could see she had loads and loads of cells, the straw was full

i kept cramping but went to get up to which she told me to lie down and checked my pulse which was now slow. i lay there for a few minutes and then she checked again and it was stil slow. she told me that it was good that my uterus contracted like this cause sometimes when a womb has had trauma from tx.mc.d&c etc etc it can sometimes stop doing that, so i have a healthy womb.

I did bleed and then i had brown spotting to which is now pink again.so now i wait 4 weeks for the results via letter then a telephone consultation, over 5% is considered high in there lab!

she was chatting about the tv camera and said they were ******* her off which i from very amusing.

so i know have 3 weeks til cons appointment to focus on

well laura well done you

moth hun thoughts are with you


----------



## Queenie1

hi kara,

glad to hear your ok, lets hope you get the results you want. 3 weeks will soon pass.

if your cramping was anything like the cramping i had on my hsg i have alot of sympathy for you. but that is good news that you have a healthy womb.

queenie x


----------



## miriam7

glad it went well kara not so glad it hurt tho   3 weeks till cons appoinment it will be here before you know it   how did moth get on


----------



## kara76

moth said the easter bunny brought her 2 eggies


----------



## miriam7

good im glad we will have fingers crossed overnight for them      ...have you got pains today still or are you ok?


----------



## Scouse

Just logging on to see how Kara and Moth got on...........

Kara glad you got there safely, glad its over and now counting down to next appointment.

Hope rest of you are well ?


----------



## kara76

thanks scouse

how is life with you?


----------



## ebonie

for you moth will be thinking of you hugs emma xxxxxxx


----------



## Scouse

Kara i'm really good thank you!  
We had training on 'positive handling' of disruptive students today - we laughed all day    It's the best medicine you can get!
I hope you are   Kara - look after yourselfcX


----------



## kara76

postive handling lol bet it was great

yeah im ok just taking things as they come at the moment


----------



## Queenie1

moth are thinking of you and sending   

scouse i've done the positive handling it is a laugh. putting it into practise is not easy children can't half wriggle


----------



## miriam7

lol positive handling straight out the door! only joking


----------



## Scouse

Queenie we have done ity before - but today it was   
How has your R class settled?
Miriam I think the guy running it wished you could have escaped!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queenie1

they have settled in fine there are a few lively ones which i think will keep me on my toes. 

what age to do you teach


----------



## miriam7

pmsl i meant handling the naughty kids straight out the classroom door


----------



## Scouse

I guessed that was what you meant Mariam   but sometimes I think it would be asier for us to leave!

I teach Yr 4 and only have 21 pupils - yet they are a notorious difficult class, but fine so far!  our new R class not as easy - a handful of 'very challenging' pupils!


----------



## popsi

morning ladies

gosh you lot dont half chat in a day  taken me ages to catch up

no time for personals as feeling a litle fragile this morning, head is thumping and hands shaking !! hmmm must have had too much wine .. but had a great night, food was fanastic, as was wine <at the time> and had a great laugh ... but oh boy paying for it right now lol.. and got to start decorating when dh get up from bed soon as he was nights last night

kara.. your biopsy sounded painful huni .. hope you have all your answers from it 

emma .. how are you hun x

moth ..  for fertilisation x 

lots of love to miriam, queenie, scouse, kelly, andi, and everyone else

cya later xx


----------



## Scouse

Ooooooooooooh Popsi hangover and decorating not a good combination!    Good luck X


----------



## kara76

popsi

lol im so pleased you feel dodgy lol

how are you scouse?


----------



## popsi

lol... kara i knew i could rely on you to make me feel better  , how are you huni x

scouse.. looks like the decorating may commence tomorrow now lol.. just moving things today and preparing  , 

right off to shops now and for a mcdonalds i think.. great cure for hangover, mcdonalds and anadin lol xx


----------



## kara76

maccy d's for hangover yuck lol

im ok ish still having some cramps but the spotting has stopped for now at least

im trying to focus of having to wait ages and ages to try again even though im due t down reg in 3 weeks and 5 days


----------



## miriam7

poor popsi lol dnt bother painting today that would make my hangover worse ...mcdonalds should make you feel better   kara good idea to think you have to wait a while to start again then if you dont have to have op ...you will be pleasently suprised   what date is cons appointment and what date are you supposed to be down regging?


----------



## popsi

mcdonalds improved things slightly lol  , but still got headache, so gonna cook some fahitas now and have some alcohol see if that improves things  

whats everyone up to tonight


----------



## ebonie

Just a quick one we are of down our friends house to have a drink   hope your all ok    hugs emm axxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

cons appointment in the 2nd and i should down reg 7 days later i tknk


----------



## KellyG

hiya girls 

im at home half naked waiting to get ready to go to mikes fight venue, i think me not being there is more stressfull than going that make sense   just feels a bit wrong, but he wants me to stay stress free so im trying. plus how can i not scream and shout while someone is punching him lmao..

hope you are ok me ladies sorry its a mee post will be bak soon xxx


----------



## miriam7

pmsl @ half naked ...wheres the fight to kelly?  are you turning up when fight is over then ...its prob for the best ...dont get worked up!


----------



## KellyG

its at holland house on newport road.. lol im all dressed up now just waiting for a  text off my sil to let me know its safe to go lol. hows u?


----------



## miriam7

ohh very posh place to box! jeffs mate works there ..im good a bit bored tho lol  what time was the fight starting.. i hope he has won


----------



## KellyG

not sure what time my sil text me to say they were having their food (tut) mike is last on so not sure. why u bored, have you had a takeaway tonight im fing starving


----------



## miriam7

thats not good if you have missed the food lol ive had mcdonalds quater ponder meal chicken nuggets and a good go on a double cheeseburger too   theres nowt on the telly so jeff has bloody playstation on


----------



## KellyG

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm food lmao. i cant believe im all dressed up and sat on my own in my house on a sat night lol. oh and im driving so im a taxi tonight tut


----------



## miriam7

you poor sod all for a good cause tho   bet you just want your phone to ring now lol  its quiet on here tonight


----------



## kara76

hiya girls

anyone around today?


----------



## popsi

hiya ... i am half here in between painting !!!


----------



## kara76

hiya trouble lol

wow 8 days til social worker visit, what happens at this?


----------



## Scouse

Hi Kara how you feelinh now?  Recovered yet?

Quick question - where did you have your test for NK cells?  Was that in Liverpool?


----------



## kara76

yeah im good apart from pmt

yeah the nk cell biospy was in liverpool, its been all over the news this week and how they have had so much success with recurrent miscarriage


----------



## Scouse

Thanks Kara - I know they looked at nk  cells for miscarriage but read yesterday it could prevent implantation too and as I've never been pregnant wondering if its worth looking into it?

Lady on different thread went to her gp??  Does ivf wales not do the test?
But as this cycle is going to work and I am going to have a baby, I'm worrying for nothing


----------



## kara76

yep this is gona work hun

the test was £480 i wasn't situable for the trial they are doing, im one mc short!!!! but to b honest if they find high levels of nk cell i would want the treatment and not the placebo, so i would pay

yep high levels of nk cells can cause recurrent ivf implantion failure as it was cause the womb to have more blood vessels hence more oxygen and embryos when implanting and in the early stages of pregnancy need limted oxygen........i didn't really understand any of this til the other day


----------



## popsi

hello.. trouble here  

well finished painting for today now, 1st coat done .. 2nd  coat will be friday i think as its our next day off, so will be finishing touches on saturday as sunday is out as we off to a christening 

yep only 8 days to go, dont think a lot will happen, will have a chat with us about our expections and theirs to make sure we are both heading the same way.. and tell us about process etc i believe   ..

scouse.. how are you feeling hun x

kara .. are you working    

lots of love to everyone else .. my mum on way up now we all having chinese as worked so hard


----------



## Scouse

Well maybe this is something I would look at in the future - after the birth of our first baby!


----------



## kara76

yeah i am in work, i should be off but i had to swap days so we could go to liverpool


----------



## miriam7

afternoon ladies    ive been having a mad clean up today and still havent finished   the house was a right mess as i have been feeling so rough


----------



## kara76

my heart bleeds for you miriam  

housework is over rated you know


----------



## miriam7

tell me about it i hate doing the same thing every bloody day   you still in work? was thinking of poor tanya last night hows she doing?


----------



## kara76

yeah im still in work

i never get time to clean house so ive given up lol

tania is doing well and is coming to the next meet


----------



## kara76

im logging out and hoping to go home soon


----------



## ebonie

Hello everyone where are you all  

I hope you have all had a good day and a good weekend!!!!

Its blooming cold isnt it grr


----------



## kara76

evening all

how is life today?


----------



## miriam7

evening ladies ..hope you are all well   what you up to kara ..sept seems to be flying by oct will be here b4 you know it


----------



## ebonie

We are half way through september n  darren have organised xmas stuff already meals out etc


----------



## popsi

hiya ladies

ive had a nightmare, laptop all went a bit    and we have had to restore to factory settings, so have lost everything and spent an hour on the phone trying to get back online !!!! ARGH working now, but lost lots of my favorite sites etc.. 

so off to look about for them again now, cya later hope your all ok s


----------



## kara76

it sure will

well i email the dr is liverpool today and she seems to think tube removal is best bet¬


----------



## ebonie

aww popsi and ur ;aptop is new isnt it   maybe need to get it checked out before anymore damage is done to it   are you getting excited for sw  

ohh so is that what ur going to go for then kara


----------



## kara76

what a nightmare popsi, i had this happen and its such a pain

ebonie think i will have to wait and have the op


----------



## popsi

only had it 3 months !!!!

kara.. sorry it looks like you gonna have the op, but i suppose if its the best chance, it will be worth the wait   hope your ok


----------



## kara76

deffo take it back hun


----------



## miriam7

yep complain popsi ... making you loose your favorate sites ..good job you can still find us tho   kara is that the dr you saw on thur ? if it gives you a better chance of implatation i would have them removed to


----------



## kara76

yeah the doc i saw on thursday

the thing that has ****** me off is the fact that i have questioned this before and could have had it done by now, my own fault really as i felt putting up with the pain would be ok

the plan is to get things done at home etc if i have to wait


----------



## miriam7

yeah it does sem a bit wrong as you have asked before   ... are you going to say you want it removed no -matter what they say this time ? i think if your going to be waiting you and luke deserve a holiday   sod the house


----------



## kara76

yeah i think i am hun, i need to get rid on the tube and the pain

we won't have a holiday, my next holiday will be with a baby. I am gona really focus on getting the ivf wales suport group up and running and im gona get fit to


----------



## miriam7

yeah go for the removal ... im sure you will get yr baby to holiday with hun


----------



## kara76

im praying i will

i met 2 ladies today, one has been trying 17 years and one 15 years so for once i have been trying the least amount of time at 11 years almost


----------



## ebonie

kara i know exactly how u feel same time here for me and darren as well


----------



## miriam7

did you meet them as patient rep or just of here ? it can happen hun and WILL i know 10 years is a long time you just gotta be positive that you will get your dream


----------



## kara76

one is an ivf wales patient the other is not but is on ff


----------



## miriam7

i bet they have had some treatment between them   hows chilli ..she did have scan after ..i saw her name on the scanning screen


----------



## kara76

yeah she did and all is well with her hun


----------



## miriam7

yay good   i was gunna ask debbie but i know its confidental lol


----------



## popsi

kara.. i know its tough 8 years has been long enough for us


----------



## kara76

i think my lovely af is trying to break through, ive been spotting on and off since the biospy and now im having to use my mooncup


----------



## Moth

Evening ladies

Remember me  

Well, finally had et today, after waiting quite a while with a very full bladder - quite a task at my age i can tell you  

When i finally went in, they had me hoisted on the lovely chair and said my bladder was too full to see properly on the ultrasound! Well, it was a bit late by then, almost laughed but was afraid to in case the speculum flew out at high speed  

Moth x


----------



## popsi

kara.. think mine is on the way too feeling a bit   today .. always hope it dont arrive but the wicked witch will be knocking at the door soon i think !..nurofen at the ready lol


----------



## miriam7

lol i got up of bed for a wee first time i had drunk way to much lol  are you resting up tonight moth       kara af is early then maybee the biopsy messed with you ?


----------



## ebonie

Im glad all went well today moth did ur hubby survive it ok   
You look after urself now hun


----------



## kara76

moth you know im chuffed for you

did you meet the lovely lyndon?

miriam af is due on thrusday well that is cd 28


----------



## Moth

yeah, am lying in bed with 'text thumb' from texting Andi!! dp nights tonight so came straight to bed so i can't do any ironing etc.  I hate just lolling about the house!

How you feeling Miriam?
Cheers Emm, he didn't mind wearing the hospital blues, but i was in a vile mood all morning for some reason so think he was afraid to talk to me LOL Don't think he liked seeing me legs akimbo in the chair!

Kara, sorry to hear about tube, but get rid of the damned thing, doesn't sound like its doing you any good. Your boyfriend, the lovely Lyndon wasn't there, it was the guy we had at open evening - from Ireland. but i did see him in the corridor on EC day, i told him you dream of him often  

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

not that early then ..when day did you ovulate ...i seem always seem to come on 16 days after ovulating   popsi that ticker is coming down! pmsl moth ..if kara ever leaves luke lyndons having it


----------



## kara76

i seem to come on 14 days post ovulation and i ovulated on day 14

moth lol text thumb. maybe lyndon was hiding lol. so now the long wait and remember no early testing


----------



## popsi

moth... congratulations on your et.. take it easy now xx


----------



## kara76

popsi omg 1 week matey, this is gona be great for you and your dh, he is a lovely guy


----------



## Laura36

Well done moth on your ET.  When I had mine my bladder was too full so the picture isn't very good.


----------



## miriam7

yes relax moth and do as little as possible ...i still havent hoovered its now jeffs job


----------



## ANDI68

Great news Moth.  I will be checking that you're resting up    Are you the only PUPO one on this board now?  No-one else is due to test are they?  Not that you are due yet Moth.

Sorry about the lappy And, will you send it back?

Where are you at with your tx Scouse?

Has Jack settled into the school term Em?

Miriam are you married?


----------



## popsi

aww kara thanks honey, he's not too bad, quieter than me    

right girls i off to bed.. did too much yesterday and M.E. playing me up big time tonight arms are sooo painful, so off for snuggles with posi till john comes in xxx night all 

cya tomorrow in between cleaning and tidying


----------



## Moth

Thanks girls - i will rest up this week.

Kara, I think Lyndon is scared of you! I bet you bombard him with e-mails full of questions don't you!  

I won't test early, i'm the type of person that can open my birthday presents a week after my birthday, so i won't find that too bad. Can't believe i have to buy my own pg test though, just cost us £5000 for tx and i have to buy my own bl00dy test! the cheek of it!

Hiya Andi - I think Lola is next to test as she'd doing a sp. Guess i'm the only one for the moment!

Popsi - hope you feel better tomorrow  
Loving the cyclogest bullets!

Moth x


----------



## kara76

good night hunni

my rude head was on when i say the xxx lol


----------



## kara76

yeah i send him tons i must admit, but i always find questions i want answers too


----------



## ANDI68

Night And, hope tomorrow is a better day.

Lyndon is fab he always answers mine too.  I have a reputation at clinic for having pages of questions like Kara  

Sorry for the random questions girls


----------



## miriam7

good night popsi    moth bum bullets are lovely arnt they    andi ..how are you ..no im not married im doing things the wrong way


----------



## kara76

i was hoping to do things the wrong way round too lol damn didn't work though


----------



## miriam7

you have done things right lol and i really really hope you get the proper ending... all of you


----------



## Moth

Aww, my post just disappeared.

I bet they all want to book a day off work when Kara and Andi are booked in at the clinic  

Kara, i bet you were the annoying kid in the class that always asked the questions no one else cared about! It's healthy to have an inquisitive mind!

I;m not married either Miriam, too long in the tooth to change my name now! Kara, it's good to do things the right way around, things will work out for you real soon  

Moth x


----------



## kara76

you 2 are living in sin lol

they hide from andi for sure lol,


----------



## ANDI68

That's 'cos I think things in a logical way (in my mind that is)    but no-one else seems to see things the way I do   

You should know Kara .... it's must be hard work for you all


----------



## kara76

andi i know you hunni and your a star


----------



## ANDI68

I'll be in some medical blooper book one day


----------



## ANDI68

I just made one of Jamie Oliver's feed your family for a fiver meals.  Crispy fish pie.  Looks great, tastes great .. can't wait for tea tomorrow


----------



## kara76

i think i might treat myself tomorrow an have a hair cut

where did you get the recipes hun?


----------



## ANDI68

Sainsbury's Kara, you must have seen them advertised.  They do little recipe cards.

I had my hair done today, got a bit cut off too .

Will you be having a sexy bob again ?


----------



## kara76

i don't shop in there, damn you will have to email me the recipes please

just think im gona have it layered if i can get in cause im gona grow it i think


----------



## ANDI68

When you come to the meet next, I'll take you to Sainsbury's (next door) and you can pick up the ones you like.  

You having it coloured or not?


----------



## Moth

Sorry to interrupt serious hair and food conversation   

Nurse Kara

Is it normal or not normal to have a bit of bleeding after ET?

Moth x


----------



## kara76

cool good thinking

no colour just a cut, im not really a fan of the hairdressers, its like th dentist to me lol

moth its normal hun.


----------



## Moth

Cheers kara

I hate the hairdressers too, as you've probably noticed   Need to dye the old grey ones though - can you use hair dye on 2ww? Just an ordinary one, not a permanent.

Moth x


----------



## kara76

you can use hair dye but try not to plaster your scalp


----------



## Moth

already have to use two to cover my mop head, there's never enough to reach my scalp!!

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

i dyed my hair like kara said ...my mum just made sure my scalp wasnt coated    how come you have not ate your pie andi ..do you always cook for next day ?


----------



## kara76

this is a question i asked lyndon before......

i suppose im gona have to get ready to get to bed soon


----------



## Moth

ooh Andi, just noticed your ticker - well done - 10lbs - that's brilliant  

Moth x

How do i get my name all glitzy at the bottom, i'm few up of typing it! miriam, you're the glitz queen.


----------



## miriam7

any chance you can ask if its ok to do the same whilst pregnant? moth do the same as when you did with ticker the bb code you need 
http://www.glitter-graphics.com/myspace/text_generator.php

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## kara76

just to confuse things i personally woudn;t dye my hair but that is cause im a lazy moo and rarely dye it

for most the reason behind no dying of hair dueing pregnancy is cause the hair changes and the dye can react in a different way


----------



## miriam7

thats what i thought .. you can be extra sensitive .. my mum and sis inlaw are hairdressers so i will get them to do a patch test first


----------



## Moth

thanks Miriam, will have a go now.

You're lucky Kara, you're still a youngster, so you don't have to stare at all the grey ones like i do each day  

Moth x


----------



## kara76

moth lol and you have such long dark hair


----------



## Moth

Pity it's not dark all the way to the roots!

Hey, what about that glitter name - just impressed myself at the speed it took for me to do it. Remember, there weren't any computers around when i was at school


----------



## kara76

aww thats pretty

well done im impressed

im off to bed night night all


----------



## Moth

Good night Kara, try and empty your mind for the night! Think of far off places! (Was listening to the meditation cd in acupuncture ! lol

where do you type your history at the bottom?


----------



## miriam7

very cute moth ..colour coordinated too   just type after yr tickers for yr history


----------



## Moth

Miriam - you are quite the computer whizz on here! lol

What's up with you these days, how are you coping with your pregnancy - does it still feel unreal - or very real if you are vomitting etc!


----------



## miriam7

lol no vomiting its just a feeling of wanting too ..its more like sea sickness  ...im doing ok i think because ive waited so long for it to happen im always thinking the worst and cant properly relax...it still hasnt sunk in yet even after my 3 scans ... dont think it will till i get bigger


----------



## Moth

it must be really difficult for you, but you've come a long way now, so try and chill out a little bit. It'll do you the world of good. You must have had a strong embie to survive the thaw! So enjoy the moment! Do they tell you what grade/cell they are before they freeze them, i guess they have to be good quality to be frozen.


Think i'm off to bed. G'nite x


----------



## miriam7

its definetly a strong one it was defrosted in march too ...they didnt say what grades first time round when i had 3 frozen but they have to be good to freeze ... second transfer march all 3 embryos were defrosted and all were grade 1 8 cell so blooby got refrozze!


----------



## ANDI68

Miriam I thought you coloured your hair the other day while pregnant?

I had fish to cook up, I defrosted it too early so that's why I made a pie in advance.  Looks like I'll only have the ironing to do when I get home today ... easy day for me then  

Thanks Moth, I am trying hard, it's taking ages to get it off though.  A bit like a yoyo at the moment.  Trying to stay off the wine because that is my downfall ... I drink wine and eat loads! I will get to the end of my carrot  

I wouldn't dye my hair during the 2ww either, that's just my personal choice.  Avon do a colour stick to get you through the crappy root time before colouring, it's like a mascara and washes out, ideal to touch up roots I guess but not for all over coverage.

Hope you're feeling better today And?


----------



## popsi

morning ladies

you lot stay up too late chatting, you should all be resting

and.. well done on the 10lb love, thats excellent  

I not feeling too great had a realy restless night and not in the mood for work, but i guess i better be off xx

c u later xx


----------



## heleychamp

awww Popsi hope you're feeling better soon huni xxx

Hi Girls thought id add a bit about the hair dye.... when i had my previous ivf i had my hair coloured in the 2nd week of my 2www, my colour did'nt take! not one single little bit and my hair dresser said at the time do you think you might be pregnant? strange huh? well i was as i turned out i did have bfp but then some bleeding... 3 weeks later at my scan no heart beat! biochemical (never really understand that fully).

Needless to say i stayed right away from the stuff this time all the way through my whole treatment, then as soon as i got bfn i went from blonde highlighted back to dark brown, very dramatic one day i was blonde with lovely soft wavey hair next i was dark brown, poker straight with a slanted fringe   Can you imagine the poor people when i went back to work, bless them! they did'nt know what to say about my bfn or my hair! PMSL  they're quite used to it now though, phew xxx  I think


----------



## miriam7

i have dyed my hair but didnt put it on my scalp so still had roots showing so there just not as bad as before


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls   hope you have all had a good day today   popsi i hope your feeling better hun   your ticker is going down quick


----------



## kara76

popsi how you doing huni?

ive had a hair cut, i really can't get the thought of waiting ages and ages to cycle again


----------



## miriam7

hopefully you wont have to wait to long ...it doesnt seem fair seen as you have asked about removal before


----------



## kara76

my last fail was ages ago now

think af is gona show soon,


----------



## miriam7

i feel for you i really do bloody waiting is the worst part when you just wanna be cycling again ..will your op be in cardiff if you have to have it done?


----------



## kara76

yeah it will

local cons won't touch me as im always under cardiff


----------



## ebonie

i hope you wont have to wait to long kara


----------



## miriam7

i hope so to ...we all wanna see that bfp from you


----------



## Scouse

Amen to that


----------



## kara76

awww

hiya scouse

so where are you in your treatment?


----------



## Scouse

went for scan today and menopur seems to be working...............
had about 11 follicles, but over stimmed again so scan again fri and et monday! Even had 5 on left ovary which normally doesn't respond due to pcos. So now trying to sort work out for next week, out tonight and feeling absolut knackered!
Apart from that........   
Hope you're feeling brighter  kara
Love to everyone else, out tonight for mil 70th so shower, jab and run X


----------



## kara76

i hope your mean ec on monday lol

wow things will fly by now hunni


----------



## ebonie

Wow things are flying by for you scouse enjoy ur night out tonight  

kara is it ur day off today ??


----------



## kara76

yeah im off work

got 4 days in now at 11 half hours a day boo boo


----------



## miriam7

booo to 4 days in work kara !  not long then scouse   kara i think we need a thread like on other boards ..you can do it and keep updating where everyones too in tx ..i cant keep up !


----------



## ANDI68

I can't keep up either and tbh I don't know who everyone is  

And, hope your day was okay and you're feeling better

That's come around quick Scouse, have a good night out

Kara, you sneak off after 10 hours 

I spilled beetroot juice on my car seat today   just been vanishing it off ... it's light grey

Hope you're resting Moth


----------



## popsi

hi girls

just a quickie as things to do for a bit

scouse .. well done on all your lovely follicles..   for next week xx keep up the water

andi .. i am pretty much the same at moment, but i get used to feeling like poop LOL ! how r u 

em .. yes the ticker is flying down, getting scared now x how r u x

well i just been watching the news and feel really depressed with the state of this country  

love to everyone else, thinking of ya xx


----------



## lola C

Hi everyone

Just popping in tonight briefly - I am going on for EC tomorrow - even though I have done it before I am still a bit nervous - but I think thats down to worrying about 'numbers'.  But, I am hoping that it's quality and not quantity that counts.  Last week I had about 8 good sized follicles - yesterday there were five that were considered good so I will just have to see how it goes.

Sorry for lack of personals - I am quite tired and hoping for early night tonight as I will have to be up about 6.30 tomorrow!

I have something to look forward to for my TWW though - I have got "Pride and Prejudice" out the library - the DVD set with Colin Firth as Mr Darcy!!! OOh - I'm so excited - but it did make me feel I really should read the book sometime!!   

Hope you girls are all keeping well.

Lola


----------



## ANDI68

Lola, sometimes if you get a different person scanning and they record different sizes, numbers etc so try not to fret.

Good luck with the collection ....  what time are you in?


----------



## kara76

lola 

loads of luck with ec


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Good luck!!!!


----------



## miriam7

best of luck for the morning lola       im sure you will be fine   kara do you fancy doing a list then on a new thread we can all pm you with our details to put in list ? no pressure but i cant keep up


----------



## kara76

i have started a thread hun

im off for a bath now cause i smell or poo, well i dont really


----------



## miriam7

lol thank you your a star   enjoy yr bath im putting pjs on im turning into a right granny lol


----------



## Laura36

Good Luck with your EC Lola - I only had 5 follies, got 5 eggs although 2 not good and 1 didn't fertilise.  Got 2 embies to ET and a BFP.  Definately quality that counts, lol.

Scouse - hope all goes well for you, so exciting!

'Kara for Moderator'!! We should start a campaign....  4 x 11 hour days sounds a bit pants, hope it's not too bad.

And - you're doing so well at getting through your carrot!


----------



## popsi

lola... hope you manage to get a nice sleep tonight, good luck for your EC tomorrow, you will be PUPO before you know it


----------



## popsi

i come online.. and you all disappear.. was it something is said


----------



## miriam7

lol im still here posi i have been watching secret millionare whilst trying to figure new ******** out ...i bloody hate it


----------



## popsi

i dont mind it .. but dont go on it that much, and switched to the new one a while back lol


----------



## miriam7

well im completely lost on there aint got a clue what im doing !  im now watching the girl with 2 faces   the poor little thing


----------



## Moth

Hiya

Hope everyone's ok - you feeling better tonight Popsi?

I have a quick question, as i lie in me bed where i've been all day   Have finally sorted out the rubbish i have on my laptop, got rid of all the photos and deleted all this ivf info i've saved   I've also updated the software on my mobile - did i need to do this? Probably not, but i clicked on something i'd not seen before!

Anyway, back to my question..... they told me not to each natural yoghurt on 2ww - does that include mullerlights and weight watchers yoghurts? Not sure


----------



## miriam7

lol your doing well for you 2ww moth ! more than ive done for 2 months   i dont have a clue about the yoghurt... who said about it cos i wasnt told   have you tapped it in search


----------



## Moth

The nurse said no natural yoghurt because of the bacteria i think, and also mayonnaise, but i don't eat it it anyway!

Miriam, i told you before, you missed your vocation - u should've been a WAG


----------



## ANDI68

I've not been told that Moth but I guess it makes sense.  This is where we need an advice leaflet!!

Miriam, your little one is going to be born with a McDonalds in it's hand


----------



## ANDI68

How do you switch, when is the deadline to switch?


----------



## Moth

Hiya Andi

What you switching?


----------



## ANDI68

******** Moth


----------



## Moth

Aww, can't be doing with ********! it's an epidemic! Don't like the thought of all those pictures being out there in cyber space


----------



## miriam7

i do think they should have an info leaflet of do's and donts after et ... i couldnt face mcdonaldas tonight andi feeling a bit queesy lol ******** has switched today on me cant get the old 1 back


----------



## kara76

after et treat yourself as pregnant, that is the info ive always been given

i have tried to get them to do more info leaflets and as far as i know there are more than before (even if some info is wrong lol opps sorry but you do not turn a glass vial upside down once open!!!). some things take way too much tim , typical nhs


----------



## kara76

lola

good luck hun, hope ec has gone wel for you


----------



## ebonie

Sorry i didnt wish you good luck yesterday lola   I hope its all gone well for you hun hugs emma xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hows the rest of you girls keeping i hope your ok


----------



## lola C

Hi there

Sorry to post and run yesterday and thanks for all the good luck wishes.  

Well, I got 7 eggs!    I'm quite pleased I just hope they are good enough and we get some good embryos out of them   I'll be on tenterhooks waiting for the phone call tomorrow.  

When we got home I tried to watch some of my Pride and Prej DVD but I couldn't stay awake so went to bed this afternoon and slept for three hours!!  I still feel a bit dozy now too.  

DH has got three days off to look after me - little does he know I have some 'weeding' and drain clearing jobs for him lined up!  I hope he behaves! 

Moth I hope you are putting your feet up too?  Have you got the whole of the TWW off work?

Kara - am I right in thinking you are a nurse?  11 and half hours seems like and awfully long shift!  Hope it whizzes by for you.

Miriam - I'm always in my pjs by 7.30 so I must be a right granny too!  

I hope everyone else is Ok - sorry for lack of personals to everyone I will let you know how I get on tomorrow.

Lola


----------



## Moth

Wow Lola - well done - that's great news.   Glad all went well for you, been thinking about you this afternoon. Fingers crossed they'll do what they're meant to overnight  

What time are they phoning you tomorrow. Will et be on Sat?

Yep, i've been chilling out, days have gone pretty quickly so far, not been too bored just yet. Not sure about work yet, will see how i feel on the weekend. I still feel like it's happening to someone else


----------



## kara76

lola 7 eggs is great well done and good luck 

nah im not a nurse, some of the girls here like to think of me as nurse kara, im a boring hotel receptionist


----------



## Moth

Kara, you could never be boring!


----------



## kara76

how this for boring

dirty dancing-time of you life tonight 9pm on living

i love it lol


----------



## KellyG

thats good kara, try desperate housewives on tonight ch4 10pm  

moth how you feeling??


----------



## miriam7

nope defo not boring lol well done lola 7 is good   they are busy getting jiggy with it   dnt envy you wating for call in morning got to be 1 of the worst parts of tx


----------



## Moth

Hiya Kelly, i'm fine thanks. I like desperate housewives, but i already watched tonight's episode on Sunday.


----------



## KellyG

glad your ok moth, i was gonna do that but i fell asleep, i bet i do it tonight so i will record it just incase.. 

lola i had 7 eggs too.. lucky number 7


----------



## Laura36

Well done Lola, 7 eggs is fab. Good luck for tomorrow's call.

I'm a big desperate housewives fan. Just started watching the prog on before it called The Family - kind of a fly on the wall about a real family.  Not sure yet if its any good!

How's everyone else doing?

I had to go to London today for a v boring and v long meeting, only got back at 8pm.  Birmingham tomorrow.  I hate working!  Need to come up with an alternative career which would pay the mortgage still, lol


----------



## miriam7

laura you have had a long day what you going to do when sickness sets in! im watching the same seems pretty c##p at the moment tho... well til the dad started lol


----------



## Laura36

I'm looking forward to the sickness as I might actually feel pregnant then, lol !!

This programme is ok, the parents are having a nightmare though. Having said that I don't know what I'd do differently if I was in their situation.  The mum is only 40 with 4 children and a 19 year old.  Clearly no fertility probs there


----------



## miriam7

nope no problems at all   the one daughter needs to be sorted out!


----------



## lola C

Oh hello again - I wished I had seen Desperate Housewives from the start - then perhaps I could watch it.  I like Greys Anatomy myself on Thursdays on Living - lots of totty of the male and female variety.  

Ah - Kara I must have seen someone call you 'nurse kara' and made the assumption.  

The dirty dancing prog looks quite good though - in a trashy fun kind of way.  Someone else did a programme about it.... Daisy something...she's the one doing Daisy gets naked at the moment....


----------



## miriam7

lol do you mean dawn gets naked!...shes good ive watched them all on bbc3


----------



## kara76

lola

thinking of you and hope the call come soon


----------



## lola C

Hi

Kara are you the only one around at the mo?  Not working too hard I hope   and having a good day! 

I can't believe it 6 out of my 7 eggs fertilised!!!!!!        

Statistically I know that anything can happen really - there is no rhyme or reason to  how many will fertilise and how many don't but I am so chuffed.

Back in tomorrow at 11.00 for ET - I hope some of them are good enough to freeze too!! 

So now what am I supposed to do for my TWW?  I find it so hard to sit around doing nothing   

Lola


----------



## kara76

wow that is great news 

well done

you feeling ok?


----------



## lola C

I feel really good thanks Kara - I seem to remember from reading Zita West that I should sit around with a hot water bottle on my abdomen?  but I gave my Zita West book away so, I know I should be taking it reasonable easy to let things heal down there but any other hints and tips appreciated  

How are you today?


----------



## kara76

big tip

don't listen to zita west opps i did just type that didn't i, sorry i don't rate her much

do not put a hot water bottle on your belly after transfer, use a pillow if it make you feel better


resting today is a good idea as your body has been through a lot


----------



## lola C

Yeah - TBH - that's why I gave the book away   - I found the 'take this supplement but not at the same time as you take this other supplement' just a bit too much - if I took as many supplements as she recommends I think I would start to rattle!!!

I take it just sitting in front of PC is OK for now...we were going to go out for spot of lunch and then maybe DVD/laying on the sofa this afternoon


----------



## kara76

sounds a prefect plan to me hun


----------



## heleychamp

Wow Lola you did good that's brill news, it's a nice day to go out for lunch, have a lovely day, take it easy and get yourself ready to snuggle your little darlings in xxx

Moth thanks for your kind words on Karas questions thread.... hows your 2ww going so far? will be thinking of you and sending   and baby glue xxx

Kara i also thought you were a nurse.... where does all your knowledge come from? thanks ever so for your help xxx

Hope everyone else getting along ok xxx


----------



## Moth

Lola, that's fab news, so thrilled for you. Good luck for et tomorrow, and fingers crossed for some frosties!  

Am fine thanks Helechamp, don't think it's hit me yet that i actually made it to the 2ww, so just lounging around. Been sorting some photos and stuff out today, been trying to put them all in albums! Bit depressing seeing myself thinner and having such a good time   Those were the days eh!

Any news Kara?

Hope everyone's ok.


----------



## kara76

no real news from me today hun, its pretty boring apart from booking 1 week off work the end of oct andhvaing mega pains


----------



## popsi

hiya 

sorry not been about much lately, having a bit of a nightmare at moment, DH workplace are making compulsary redundancies.. so obviously a big big worry for us right now with everything going on, he should be ok but you never know  

i am thinking of you all and reading even tho not posting too much x


----------



## lola C

Popsi - it must be a real worry  .  I think I was fairly oblivious to the last recession as I didn't have a mortgage - this time round it does concern me.  

Try and think of the positives that are going to come out of next Monday's visit. 

Thanks Moth and Helechamp - I suppose I should work out when test day will be - do they still say 16 days after transfer - that would be about the 5th October   I just hope I make it that far  

Lola


----------



## miriam7

evening ladies   well done lola that is fab news..good luck for the morning       popsi i hope your hubbys job is safe extra stress is not what you need right now


----------



## ebonie

Wow well done lola so pleased for you hun  
Popsi~ I hope your hubbies job is safe as well hunn  

Hows the rest of you girls ??


----------



## KellyG

well done lola baby  

popsi i hope everything with dh job will be fine..  

emmmmmmmmmmmmma mirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriam how you doing ladies??


i thru up today   i smelt a mouldy coffee cup in the staff kitchen and blleeaahh!! and after   at everyone about washing up and not hiding their minging cups i was fine 

Helloooooooo everyone else


----------



## kara76

hiya girls

i have been trying to find out how long i need to wait.

well what set me off today was a lady is work hearing from her daughter who found out she is pregnant and its unwanted and a lad in works girlfriend has been induced and her stable diet throughtout her pregnancy has been smoked and beer!!!1


----------



## miriam7

pmsl kelly well done on chucking ...im still waiting to...7 days till scan u must be getting exited    kara  didnt u find out anything ? do these people in work know you been having tx


----------



## kara76

nah i haven't really found out much yet


----------



## ebonie

Hello kelly aww bless   mouldy coffe cups lol i bet the people u work with think ur nut s   pmsl u feeling better now  

Kara mm i have had similar experineces in work lately i found out night before last that two people i work with are pregnant so thats going to be fun both unexpected   one is not sure who the father is and is currently sleping with my boss  

Miriam hunnie how r u long time no speak      


hugs to everyone else


----------



## kara76

omg ebonie doesn;t it make you sick

i never use to feel like this but the bitterness of it all is starting to creep in now, 11 years ttc and still no ****ing child. pmt is helping my anger at the moment lol


----------



## ebonie

pmt do make it worse i think it takes away the normal thoughts im so weird on pmt


----------



## kara76

your weird always pmsl you coming to the next meet


----------



## ebonie

mm did that make sense what i jsut wrote  

Guess what girls im off work after tonight for 11 days


----------



## ebonie

kara weird me   

 well it all depends if i can swap my shift if i can i will come


----------



## kara76

swap shift hun or call in sick, we can not have you there


----------



## ebonie

lol sick days are off for me for a bit    

aww bless


----------



## Moth

Hiya girls

Sorry you're having pain Kara, do you have it every month then? Is it your tube problem that's causing this? I get horrendous af's, nausea, blurred vision and feel like i'm giving birth to a small elephant - that's the reason i had my lap - and here i find myself on the ivf road!

Ebonie - hello stranger - glad to hear you've got a few shifts off - do you only work the twilight shift?

Had a busy day sorting stuff out today - nothing strenuous, just old paperwork, photos, old bills and some other stuff to shred! The things i never get around to doing. Have to be careful of identity fraud! Saying that, they'd see the state of my bank and probably feel sorry for me. Had our final invoice yesterday for the additional icsi and ah charges - boo!

lola, they told me to test 16 days after ET.

Feeling quite tired today though and my stomach has gone so flabby since all this jabbing and bum bulleting   

Hope everyon'e ok.


----------



## ebonie

Hiya moth hun m u sound like u have been very constructive with ur day today sorting out paper work i hate that stuff     must be the tx thats made ur belly go flabby  

I work three night shifts tues wed and thursd suits me lovely with j


----------



## Moth

It's a pity we have to work isn't it - i could quite happily potter around the house, decorating and faffing about!

IVF has done nothing for my weight watchers regime! I'm still going every week, but with all this protein, brazil nuts and other rubbish i'm scoffing. it's a waste of money at the moment. 

Not sure whether to go for acupuncture next week, i had it before and after et, but the lady i have is off at the mo, so not sure - plus i don't get paid till the end of the month!  

Anyone go any juicy gossip? I don't care if i don't know the people involved, just like to hear that someone is having a bit of excitement in their lives at the moment!


----------



## kara76

yeah i get it each month is get worst and worst and then eases then its back....

moth you sound like your keeping busy


----------



## Scouse

Moth are you nesting already?  
Lola well done you and good luck for tom    I'm back in tom for scan but at 9, so won't see you!

Kelly congrats on throwing up - at least you know 'beanie' is saying hello!
Kara hope PMT gives yu a break
Popsi will keep you and dh in my  
Miriam hope you are well?
Andi , ebonie you ok/

Question - when do I stop/resume taking asprin if ec is Monday?

Love to everyone else X


----------



## Moth

Sorry to hear you get those pains, it's [email protected] being female isn't it!

My friends will confirm that i spend my life being busy doing nothing! I'm quite good at faffing about looking busy but not getting much done!

Hiya Scouse, was thinking about you earlier - ec on monday! That seemed to come around quickly, how you feeling? Hope you've got lots of follies.


----------



## miriam7

not sure about asprin scouse as i only took it on this frozen go ... moth you are doing well sorting stuff out  emma bet you cant wait till your week off..what you got planned


----------



## ebonie

No sorry moth i havent got any gossip   wouldnt it be lush no wokr but i think id get bored mm maybe not  

Scouse  i really hope your scan goes well tomorrow hun


----------



## Scouse

I'm ok thanks Moth - could sleep for Britain but apart from that..............
It's becoming real now!  

Hope you are chilling too - supposed to be relaxingthe mind aswell as the body!


----------



## Moth

Glad you're ok scouse, what you doing about work after ec and et? Good luck with your scan tomorrow.

I've been pretty good chilling out, i find it relaxing sorting out stuff. Been staying upstairs most of the day so i'm not tempted to do normal household chores!


----------



## Scouse

All being well.............having next week off for ec & et the back week Monday X  Really don't want to be off for the 2ww again!  Drives me absolutely


----------



## ebonie

Good night girls im of fnow to go to work   never 11 days off   xxxx


----------



## Scouse

Enjoy your last night before 11 days of freedom!


----------



## kara76

hiya scouse hunni

i would have thought you should stop asprin the day before ec and start again the day after but im not 1005 on this and i have never taken it


----------



## ebonie

Sorry miriam i didnt answer your ? Umm nothing much planned just chilling out and doing some stuff around the house  

Is anyone else joining me on the juice tonight


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

can't believe how much i had to read there is so much going on its hard to keep up.

how is everyone to day.


----------



## popsi

hi girls

how are we all.. hope everyone is ok x

emma.. hmmm well i may be lol .. bet your landed to be off for 11 days now !!!! enjoy it and its summertime in september too


----------



## miriam7

i will join you for a juice but mine is cranberry


----------



## kara76

lola 

how was et?


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls
miriam u are welcome to join us with ur cranberry juice  

pops i was so happy when i heard the weater forecast about time to i say  

im good thanks queenie how r u ??

lola hope everything went ok today


----------



## lola C

Hi everyone

ET went OK today, I had a four cell and a five cell transferred.  that they will stick.

Only thing was the clinic was running slightly behind and I had a *very* full bladder which we all had a good laugh about when I was being scanned as it actually seemed to be making it harder to see my womb properly - anyhow the nurse had to press down on my tummy to get a good image of the womb and it seemed like it was right on top of my bladder and *ooooh * it was uncomfortable and then I felt like the speculum (don't you just hate those things!?) was going to slide out I tell you - it's a good job I was strapped into that chair 'cos I had images of me sliding off and taking the consultant with me out the doors to where the embryologists where - not a good thing 

Of the others that were left there were possibly two that were suitable for freezing.

Test day 5th October - seems such a long time away - oh and I was told not to test too early!!! Perhaps they are trying to clamp down on all the early testers


----------



## miriam7

best of luck lola really hoping you get a bfp        robochair is not very comfy is it those leg straps are barbaric


----------



## lola C

Thanks Miriam - the chair wasn't so bad - it was my bladder made it very uncomfy - I had already been to the loo twice to 'let a bit out'     How are you?  Has the sickness calmed down a bit yet - or are you still getting used to it?

Ebonie - what are you doing for your 11 days off?


----------



## miriam7

sickness seems to be coming and going better than all day like before .. i do think im getting used to feeling like s##t tho    the first time i had transfer i went mad with water and drunk bout 2 litres ! i had to get up for wee too no way i could hold it in lol


----------



## kara76

lola well done and it is best not to test early


----------



## ebonie

Well done lola  

oh god did anyone just watch Diy sos ohh god it was so sad im still crying now


----------



## popsi

great news lola.. take things easy now x

eb .. no did not watch it watching the rugby


----------



## ebonie

Good job cause it was sad  

How r u hun u getting nervous for monday


----------



## popsi

yeah really nervous now  , just hope she likes us and we say the right things


----------



## ebonie

aww hun ofcourse she will like you u will be fine hun!! what time is she coming


----------



## popsi

thanks love.. she coming at 4.30pm


----------



## ebonie

ohh so are you working then !!


----------



## popsi

yes working till 1.45pm only, then home to get ready .. i am in mega cleaning frenzie mode i bet she will not even look round on the initial visit lol... but it takes my mind of things and makes me feel better


----------



## ebonie

lol i knwo what u mean its awful isnt it ur house will be like a palace  
warning she might be late mine was always running late lol


----------



## popsi

lol .. i know john and popsi be afraid to come in lol ... thanks for the late warning i would be worried  , see neurotic fool lol


----------



## ebonie

popsi will be elarning to wipe her own feet soon lol


----------



## miriam7

mondays not far away at all ... bet you will be busy cleaning all weekend ...how long do they stay emma?


----------



## popsi

i know lol.. bless her little paws  

miriam.. hiya hows your cranberry


----------



## kara76

wow hun monday woo hoo that is great, not far at all

im on the wine and had a cry in the bath-what is going on with my ****ed up head


----------



## miriam7

nothings wrong with your head kara ...  its bloody hard work waiting ...oh i wish they could bump you up the waiting list somehow..any one know any surgeons


----------



## ebonie

It all depends miriam how talkative the sw was lol mine was a chatter box so stayed for ages   and it all depends if they have other people to see .. 


Kara it will do u good hun to let it all out no good holding it all in u need to cry and release the emotions


----------



## kara76

wouldn't that be handy


----------



## popsi

kara honey... your perfectly  normal this tx is so bloody hard .. and you have been through so much, and the road ahead is so uncertain for you with all this going on, keep an open mind till you see Mr G hun xx


----------



## kara76

yeah will try and keep an open mind now


----------



## miriam7

it is good to cry   you will feel better after you have let it out ..theres prob a few months wort to release as you are so strong   i said to my bro before cant you become an ivf dr instead of neurologist ..that would of been handy


----------



## ebonie

Thats a shame isnt it miriam lol pity he is interested in the wrong end of the body


----------



## miriam7

pmsl yes it is ... its so quiet tonight   hope kara feels more positive tomorrow


----------



## ebonie

It is very quiet tonight 
Yeah i hope she wakes up feeling a little bit more positive    
xxxx


----------



## Moth

Hiya

Just popped on here quickly, have had a busy day!

well done Lola, that's so funny as it's exactly what happened to me - over 1 and half hours late going in to et, plus i arrived half an hour early - 2 hours of drinking water, letting a bit out, drinking more water, letting more out! Then she said my bladder was in the way! They gave me a picture with a white spec on and i'm sure it wasn't the embryo and culture fluid - probably just to make me feel good   I thought that speculum was going to give someone a black eye if she'd pressed any harder! Didn't fancy going down for GBH at ET  

Miriam and Emm, you're still the late night gals on here! nothing changes!

Kara, i'm gutted you're feeling this way, once you've had your appt in 13 days you will feel back on track that you're doing something positive.  

Hiya to everyone.


----------



## ebonie

Hello moth i hope u havent done anything to strenous today   how r u hun
Yeah we are still on here


----------



## miriam7

well someones gotta be on late incase any newbies post   hope your keeping sane moth do you plan on having a lazy weekend ? have you finished your cider yet emma lol


----------



## ebonie

not much left miriam its going down slower than usual


----------



## Moth

Nothing strenuous, just sat like a garden gnome on my cushion and a little stool, painting the garden fence, it was quite therapeutic and as it was such a lovely day. I was beginning to get cabin fever from being stuck in my bedroom in the attic! So thought the fresh air would do me good. It's only a short fence so no exertion required! Felt good to do something useful, as i really have had a lazy week!

Nothing really planned for weekend, may pop down my friends tomorrow to get out of the house for a few hours, plus i have to collect about 200 photos, so i can get the rest of those put away! Then my photo mission is accomplished - 20 years of photos all finally in albums  

You both ok?

I guess we are the night shift!


----------



## ebonie

yeah i guess we are oo u have been busy moth i have loads of photos that need to go in albums mm maybe i need to get myself doing them


----------



## Moth

It's one of those jobs that you have to force yourself to do, but i felt a bit sad doing it as i used to have such a great time   Only joking, it's sort of bitter sweet looking back at old pics, plus i can't remember actually being that thin!

Still have a big box left to do but have sorted them into piles so it's almost done! Watched TROY tonight, ooh Brad in a skirt! Bit of sad film though.


----------



## ebonie

mmmm brad in a skirt dont do anything for me sorry moth  

At least it is nearly done hun 
Aww dont time fly so quick!!
Are you coming to the meet !!!


----------



## miriam7

pmsl emma i love your reasons for editing your messages    i dont have many pics of myself i hate posing for them.. plenty of the cats tho lol


----------



## kara76

i bet that is driving you crazy we all know you have ocd about cleaning

could you laminate the floor yourself and get it from floors to go , thats what we did


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Girls, what a beautiful day to be stuck in work  i'm a little grumpy to say the least, so it'll be a miracle if i manage to sell anything at all  maybe i should just go home. lol 

Kara hope you're feeling better today huni xxx

Andi go out in the beautiful sunshine and forget about the holes in the carpet! PMSL i can't believe you cut out the holes and put the sofas back, that's brill it's the only thing that's made me laugh so far today 

Popsi, good luck for Monday x it'll all be fine, bet your SW will be lovely..... she might even ask you to come and clean her house. lol and if she does'nt then i will   Seriously though it will be fine, she will know what a fantastic mummy you're going to be xxx

Moth and Lola hope you're making the most of this beautiful weather and just relaxing in the sunshine xxx

Miriam, Emma, Kelly, Scouse and anyone i've missed, i hope you have a lovely weekend and make the most of this gorgeous weather


----------



## Scouse

Hi ladies the weather is absolutely boiling - I'soooooo oping this bodes well for a string of BFP's !  
Just been down to the Bay for a drink with a friend - wassupposed to be tidying and cleaning in prep for 2ww but nurse told me not to as follies so big sotake it easy!
Everyone else ok?  And sorry about carpet .
Moth you taking it easy?
Sorry if you ae working on this beautiful day - hope time flies by.
Popsi will light a candle for you tom............. 
Kara hope the sunshine has cheered you up a little?
Love to everyone else X


----------



## Moth

Hey Scouse, how are you feeling? Excited?

I'm fine, been painting another fence today doing and a bit of gardening, couldn't stay inside on such a lovely day. Been down my friends house for a few hours, so now chilling out watching Perry Mason   Time for an afternoon nap i think!
Hope everyone's o.k. 

Andrea - i hope you're feeling better about the carpet incident - you have to slow down with those ocd tendencies! Do you have to rush into getting new flooring? As long as the source of the smell has left the building, you should be ok   Saying that, i've been witness at the Harvester with you choosing your meal, so you probably won't decide what flooring you want until Easter  

Kara, hope you've got something nice planned for when you get home from work and that you feeling ok.

Emm, not sure about the next meet as i work on Thursdays but will let you know nearer the time, it would be good to see everyone again. Are you going to come Lola?

Popsi, good luck with your sw visit, You'll be fine, try not to worry, they're there to chat with yo and get to know you, not to catch you out!

PS Miriam - not that many of the photos were actually of me, mostly of my mates getting drunk as sadly i was always the sensible one with the camera! 


Heleychamp, hope your day at work improved!

Catch you later ladies.


----------



## popsi

andi.. i am sorry about your mould hun, but i too had a llittle chuckle as i can imagine how you must have felt with your cleaning ocd LOL !! sorry honey xx but at least its gone now


----------



## popsi

can you really notice it tho And, under the sofa.. i know you know its there, but would it not be ok till next year or so


----------



## miriam7

ive not been online all day so im lost lol what happened to andis carpet?


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls well i ahve been to a bbq tonight so a little bit drunk    hope ur all ok 
andi i read about ur carpet this afetrnoon but didnt have time to post as i have been busy with stuff today mmmmm maybe ur starting a new trend with bits of carpet missing   hope you get a new carpet soon  

popsi exciting but nereve racking but u will be fine hun  

miriam  how u doing ? hope ur ok  xxxx

kely how u doing hun 

hopeur all ok to drunk to do proper personals  xx


----------



## Queenie1

hi

good luck popsi for tomorrow i'm sure sw will think you will be perfect parents.  

hope everyone on the 2ww are getting lots of rest.

kara hope you are feeling better today  

ho to everyone else


----------



## ANDI68

Scouse  .. good luck for tomorrow

And .. be yourself, good luck too


----------



## Moth

Scouse, good luck for tomorrow. Let us know how you get on! 

Andrea - all the best for your big day! Bet you'll be cleaning all day roday! Will popsi be 'boarding out' at other lodgings tonight  


Andi - look at the weight dropping off you - well done, that's great  

Hope everyone's ok, maybe i'll catch you all later unless my insomnia improves and i can actually get some sleep this weekend


----------



## lola C

Hi Everyone

What a lovely day!  

I had a nice easy day yesterday just sitting in the garden reading trashy magazines with a friend  while DS played with her kids and they justabout trashed the place (well DS's room and the garden) but my friend wouldn't let me tidy any of it up which was great.  DH was away helping a friend of his move house.

Today I have another lazy day - DS had a birthday party this morning and another this afternoon so lots of sitting round drinking water for me!!!  

When I arrived at the party this morning though I was told that one of the little 'uns there had rubella so if was pg or thought I might be pg then to stay well away....so I tried to stay well away without being too obvious as there was nobody there that knows about the tx...a little bit worrying but I know I am immune so I should be ok.  There was also someone there with a newborn and five month old who were both gorgeous and I didn't feel a smidgen of envy....that must be the hypnotherapy working.... .  In fact the older baby was one of twins and I believe that her parents had tx but I don't know them that well so didn't ask - it's rather personal really isn't it?

Anyhow, enough about me...

Scouse are you going for EC tomorrow?  If so good luck  I hope you have lots of lovely eggs  

Popsi I hope you are able to relax for your SW visit tomorrow - and good luck, I am sure you will have nothing to worry about  

Moth - painting fences - that's shocking behaviour - though I will admit I find it difficult to sit still.  I would like to go to the meet but I have to pick DS up from school and I would have to arrange for a friend to have him which could be a bit tricky.  I would like to though.

Oh, I'm sorry for lack of personals for everyone else - I will try to get back on later - I have to go and play with DS who is looking at me all puppy eyed before we go off to the next party!!! 

   all round


----------



## Laura36

Popsi - good luck for tomorrow I'm sure it will go brilliantly well

Hi everyone else, hope you're all well.

I'm having a panic today as have some sharp pains and cramps.  Lots of frantic knicker checking!!  Scan still seems ages away.

At least the sun is out


----------



## kara76

its 2pm and ive only just got up

popsi good luck tomorrow hun

scouse good luck to you too hunni


----------



## lola C

Cardiff Laura - I hope everythings Ok - take care  

Kara - how come you got up so late - were you working late?  Hope you managed to catch some of the sunshine today


----------



## popsi

hi girls

just a real quickie.. want to say thank you all for your lovely kind words

i have had a lovely day today been to my friends little boy <4 months old > christening, 2 months ago i could never have faced such a day, but today i thoroughly enjoyed myself and had lovely cuddles with a lovely little baby lots 

c u later girls. xx


----------



## Queenie1

hi 

good luck scouse for tomorrow.  

popsi good luck with sw. 

Queenie xx


----------



## ANDI68

I'm glad you had such a good time And, this is how things should be, you've obviously made the right decision.

Laura, hope all is okay.  When is your scan?

Kara, you must have needed your sleep, hope it has helped you.

A friend of mine is 40 soon and I'm after some ideas of what to get her, if anyone could think of something nice I would be grateful for any tips.

I'm after an organiser/filofax for 2009, does anyone know where I could get one at a reasonable price?


----------



## popsi

Andi.. i have not forgotten your card hun.. not sure about present, there are lovely personalised candles on ebay, i bought one for my friends 1st wedding anniversary they have name of person, message and from on them, she loved it.. they do birthday ones too.. i also like the boxes of blessings on there.. i like little thoughtful personalised gifts tho   

organiser ..i had mine last year from amazon lol.. internet shopping gal me x


----------



## Scouse

Just popping on to wish Popsi best of luck for tomorrow...............it will soon beyou hugging your own baby!

Thanks for all your good wishes - in at 12-45.


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks And, you've made me think of a few things.

Scouse, you had a later trigger!  Hoping for lots of healthy eggs tomorrow.


----------



## popsi

scouse.. thanks hun, i have left a message on your profile .. but if your like me you forget to look  , good luck xx have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Scouse

Yep Andi we were up at 1.30 this morning.............  Just   it's all worked as it should!

Pops I WOULD NEVER LOOK AT MY PROFILE........thanks for the nudge I'll go and look now!

Just remember be yourself as you will make perfect parents 'just the way you are!'


----------



## Scouse

I've had loads of messages on my profile and I have never noticed    Thank you all for your wonerful words and support X


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls   how r u all ??
Scouse ~Wishing you loads fo luck for tomorrow hun       

popsi ~wishing you loads of luck even though ru not going to need it cause the sw will love you


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Popsi

Just want to wish you good luck for SW, if you need any advice - please dont be afraid to ask me, the SW's are there for you, just be yourself and you will be fine, they aren't there to trick you.

Good Luck - Keep me updated PM me if you want ok

crazybabe


----------



## KellyG

Hiya 

Just want to wish Popsi and Scouse all the very best for tomorrow!!   

Im resting atm ive had brown discharge since yesterday and a bit of fresh blood when i wiped today. Im gonna take it easy and ring the clinic tomorrow!

Love to you all


----------



## ebonie

Hello kelly hun i really hope that ur ok u make sure u take it easy ill be     for you hun      thinking of you hugs emmx xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

best of luck tomorrow popsi and scouse will be thinking of you both       update us all asap lol      
kelly try not to panic dnt forget i had brown discharge a few weeks ago that amounted to nothing     get on phone tomorrow maybee they can push scan forward?


----------



## Moth

How're the late night ladies tonight? Was going to ask how the 'ladies of the night' were but people may get the wrong end of the stick


----------



## ebonie

ooo moth ur giving my secrets away


----------



## miriam7

pmsl ..theres a career change for you emma   how are you doing moth..going crazy yet


----------



## Moth

Well, you do work the night shift Emma!

Not going crazy yet miriam, been quite chilled out, think i must be abnormal!

Going back to work this week, only for 3 days, so think i can manage that!

Just waiting for my fave to start - desperate housewives


----------



## ebonie

Lol so true moth maybe i will get more money doing that   lol don't think hubbie will be happy about that though  

It will do u good may keep u sane moth   just don't over exert ur self


----------



## Moth

No, i'm more likely to do more at home, saying that i haven't done any housework all week, other than a bit of polishing today The weather's been so good i've been faffing around in the garden as it's a real mess.

Not liking the insomnia i'm getting from the drugs though, have you ever had that problem from any of the meds, not sure if it's the steroids or the progesterone. I just can't sleep and have a splitting headache, but the headache's probably from the lack of sleep.


----------



## miriam7

you are doing well moth passing the time i was in garen today too painting fence before weather turns c##p again..not sure about headaches i only had them of the estrogen tablets from frozen go...did you have assisted hatching done then to be on steroids?


----------



## Moth

yeah, had the ah, grateful for anything to help my old rubbery eggs    Trouble is i googled the steroids, not a good thing to be taking! But apparently they help with implantation and stop your body rejecting the embryo - well, that's what i think they do!

Miriam, i just can't picture you with your glamorous manicured nails painting a fence!   What do you reckon Emm?


----------



## miriam7

pmsl i wore rubber gloves cos i only had them done wednesday .. i had assisted hatching too and only came of steroids last week


----------



## Moth

Miriam, you're such pamper queen - weren't your hands all sweaty!  

did you have to wean yourself off the steroids, i think they gave me a list of how i must reduce the doseage. I get coz the embryo was frozen, it probably toughens the exterior, my exterior's just tough from being around so many years!


----------



## ebonie

Pamper queen   thats so funny moth


----------



## Moth

I have to say Miriam, i bet you'll be the most glamorous person in labour the Gwent has ever seen!


----------



## miriam7

yep i weaned down to 1 for 4 days then half 4 days  i didnt have a list tho.. emma how much you drunk.. well it is your week off   pmsl moth hardly i might have tidy nails but thats it no tan and roots that need doing again..ive gone right downhill ..my sister saw me in painting gear and said look at the state of you lol


----------



## ebonie

lol ive only had two and a bit pints not much   

Im tired now though maybe to much sun today


----------



## Moth

I'm sure you don't look that bad, you want to see my greys, haven't bothered dying my hair as you can only see them close up or in bright sunlight!

Emm, you don't seem to drink as much as you used to though!  

Think i'm off to get some sleep. 

Catch you in the week ladies, i've been on here quite a bit this week - more than my usual weekends only!


----------



## ebonie

lol well iw as out last night and had a little drink on friday i think must be pacing myself, Im on hols so i mmight as well treat myself   

Good night hun catch you soon take it easy hun lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

night ladies


----------



## lola C

Morning all

Though I think it might just be morning me atm!! 

Just popping in to say good luck to Scouse and Popsi!!  

And Kelly - hope you are doing ok and try not to worry  

No news here apart from slowly going mad on TWW.


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls just a quickie cause in the middle of cleaning  

Kelly~I hope your ok today hun sending lots of prayers for you          

Spooks~Hope your having a good day hun  xxx

Popsi ~Good luck for this afternoon not that you will need it it will be good remember to let me know how 
it went   

scouse ~wishing you loads for luck for today      

lots of  to you all love emma xxxxx 

lots of    to you all love emma xxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

afternoon ladies   no news of  scouse yet then... popsi i bet you are fluffing your pillows ready lol kelly hope your ok..did you phone clinic after?


----------



## ebonie

Hope all went well today scouse !!


----------



## Scouse

Thanks ladies for your thoughts and   We got 8 eggs so please   that they get up to some serious 'loving' tonight!

Popsi how did yours go today?


----------



## KellyG

Scouse 8 eggs is fab hun well done!!

Popsi how did it go??

Thank you for all your best wishes, i had brown clots this morning, so i rang the clinic and debbie told me to go in for a scan. SO as the clinic was full i was fitted in. Debbie called us through and scanned me, she had a huge smile on her face and said we have TWO heart beats going she measured them and they are perfect size. The bleed was coming from somewhere by the placenta/cervix and said its very common and to rest (so im off work YAY) and i have another scan in 2 weeks! We are over the moon yay.. Thanks again girls xxx


----------



## kara76

popsi hope it goes well

scouse well done hun

kelly well done you too

im off out to play poker


----------



## ebonie

Ohh kelly i am so pleased for you hun and twins   so fabulous   

scouse wow 8 eggs that is fabulous hun   for your phone call tomorrow and they are busy tonight lol


----------



## ANDI68

Great news Scouse ..... wishing you the very best for the call tomorrow  

Kelly , that brought a tear to my eye .. you must be over the moon.


----------



## kara76

im knackered drinking in the day isn't good, yep im rebelling against all this good healthy crap lol

its fun and now im off out drinking and playing poker

9 days to go lol


----------



## ebonie

lol uv been on the pop today have u kara   good for you hun u need to let ur hair down now and again good luck on the poker tonight    
have u been in the house then or out somewhere


----------



## kara76

i drank at lunch only 1 glass and then drank when i got home, maybe i have a drink problem lol 

the only problem i have is a head ache the next day


----------



## popsi

hi girls just a real quick one

kelly well done on twins   take it easy now

well a quick update from me.. it seemed to go really well, she is recommending us to go on the prep course on November, and said she wishes there were more couples like us out there.. so i figure that must be good lol 

but you know me girls, will not believe we are on the course till we get our letter, will wait for something to go wrong lol !! 

xx


----------



## kara76

thats great hunni, as always 1 day at a time

i knew she would like you how could she not, you are a lovely couple


----------



## popsi

kara.. thank you .. your so kind and now you have set me off   again !!! 

enjoy your poker love, and your alcohol too.. i think i will crack open a bottle myself


----------



## kara76

you need champers hun

its all true i don't lie lol

chat soon girls and behave as i always do


----------



## ANDI68

Kara, it doesn't take long before liking a lot of the 'trying to numb the pain juice'.  Enjoy your evening  

And ... that is  F A B U L O U S news    ... why wouldn't you pair be in demand


----------



## miriam7

well i ve had a long soak in bath ...its been busy on here..im so glad its all good news   scouse well done hope they are getting busy with it       kelly that is brilliant news you have made my day lol i bet you went in thinking the worst and came out grinning bey your both over the moon   popsi all systems go i knew they would like you    kara nothing wrong with a good drink enjoy yourself


----------



## popsi

scouse.. 8 is a lucky number honey .. and it 2008 so it cant fail


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Kelly

Well one huge congratulations to you, TWINS, you must be on cloud nine at the moment, and probably will be for a long time, I am really pleased for you, I had a few tears in my eyes when I read your post    , well done. you make sure you get plenty of rest now, ok.

Scouse - Glad everyting is going well, good luck for the call tomorrow.

speak soon

Love crazybabe


----------



## lola C

Hi all

Hi Kelly - I had tears of joy in my eyes when I read your post - that is so lovely - twins    I'm really pleased for you hunny - now rest up as best you can XXX

Popsi - well done on your SW visit - I'm sure November will be here before you know it  

Scouse - well done  on your 8 eggs - you'll be joining Moth and me on the TWW - if you aren't half mad now you probably will be by the end!!    Fingers crossed that you have lots of good news tomorrow  

Kara - nowt wrong with a drink at lunchtime - I would too if I could but I think it would probably send me to sleep - not a good look if your at work!!!    I only learned to play poker myself recently - it's fun but I wasn't terribly good at it! 

Miriam - how are you doing?  

Emma - hope you are enjoying your time off - have you anything special planned?

No news here  - I am off to St Davids this weekend for a yoga retreat which I am really looking forward too - I should be very chilled.  I don't really want to tell the yoga instructor about my erm, position really as I feel quite enough people know already -  I think I'll just take it easy on the yoga.


----------



## ebonie

Hello lola hun   how r u feeling ?
No nothing planned im a bit boring really   j is in school and hubbie is working so just me and cleaning   !!!

Where have u all gone


----------



## lola C

I'm fine thanks Emma  -do you want to come to my house and clean?

Only joking!  I did loads before I went in for EC knowing that I wouldn't be doing too much after.


----------



## ebonie

lola ok where do u live ?/  

Are u in work then hun


----------



## lola C

I really was joking Emma - but I'm not far from Caerphilly - I don't want to be too specific because it's a small village where people like to talk IYKWIM.  Whereabouts in Mid Glam are you?  

I'm not at work - as I'm not currently working


----------



## ebonie

lol i know what u mean hun im from the rhondda valleys .....
are u coming to the next meet


----------



## lola C

I would quite like to but it's at a tricky time for me 3pm DS will be coming out of school - I could see if someone might like to have him to tea but I don't like to ask too much.  A friend of mine had him last week when I went in for EC but she thought it was work related (I am meant to be starting a job but that's another story!).  I would also have to leave reasonably early - in order to pick him up by 6pm so I will see a bit nearer the time


----------



## ebonie

same here lola but ill either hope that darren is home for him or ask my sil to pick him. You must come along will be nice to meet you !!!


----------



## miriam7

hope your keeping sane lola..im not working either and 2ww does seem to drag a bit   im from newport and dont care who knows ive had tx   hope you can come on meet


----------



## Scouse

Kelly well done you - you clever girl!    Now you need to take it 'doubley' easy!

Thanks for your messages and Kara for the text and advice...........  well we have just done our first gestone jab.  Don't know you was more nervous me or dh.  But put ice pack on backside first and didn't feel a thing!

Popsi get that champagne out - you both deserve it!

Love to everyone else - i can't keep my eyes open.  Just got to get 'THAT' PHONE call over and begin to relax a little!
Nos da X


----------



## ebonie

AWw Bless welldone on ur jab hun  
Loads of luck for your phone call tomorrow hun         have a lovely sleep tonight hugs emma xxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

good luck for morning scouse hope your not waiting too long for the call       well done on your gestone jab there really not as bad as they look   lol


----------



## popsi

scouse..   you get a positive phone call tomorrow x 

thanks for your lovely words girls, i am off to bed in a bit as shattered after last few days.. but very very


----------



## Moth

Just a quick post as am off to bed - back to work tomorrow!

Scouse, well done you! That's quite a crop!   will be praying for those little eggs to get on with things tonight  

And - glad your visit went well, try a relax now you've passed that first milestone.

kelly - what fab news, bet you're still shell shocked!  

Hi to everyone, hope you're all doing ok. 

Catch you in the week. Be good. I haven't, i just ate a family size bar of Galaxy whilst catching up on all the posts  

xx


----------



## ebonie

lol good girl moth   u take it easy in work tomorrow now  

good night popsi go to bed smiling hun one hurdle over with  

Miriam how r u this evening ?


----------



## miriam7

popsi you have worn yourself out on cleaning and worrying overdrive ... hope you have a lovely sleep   lol moth its those bloody steroids fault you scoffed the galaxy   im good emm not feeling too bad ...only 1 week left of the horrid pessaries


----------



## ebonie

To all the newbies


----------



## popsi

girls.. .have a good day today, i am on a computer course all day .. how am i supposed to concentrate    dont these people know my brain is taken up with other important things lol..xx

well i woke today and am still     so thats good girlies

em .. enjoy whatever you do on your day off

lots of love to everyone else,,, cya all later xxxxx


----------



## Laura36

Scouse, good luck for your phone call this morning with 8 eggs I'm sure it'll be great news.

Moth - chocolate is good for you! 

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok.  Enjoy your computer course popsi, if you can concentrate.  I'm working at home today so I just know that at every opportunity I'll be daydreaming about other things, lol.


----------



## kara76

loads and loads of luck scouse

thinking of you


----------



## Scouse

Thank you all for your thoughts and best wishes   and Kara foryour texts!  

Sorry Kara you have heard this before - but out of the 8 eggs, one was immature and the rest have fertilised and 'looking good'

I know there are still no guarantees , but the relief to get this far and so well, means so much!   Thank you again!  

Just trying to calm myself bfore ringing my mum!


----------



## lola C

Well done Scouse - that's phenomenal !!! You must be so pleased!!! 

What time are you going in tomorrow?  I'll be   for some top quality embies for you and some for the deep freeze though hopefully you won't need them!! 

Moth - I have had a thing for Galaxy this week too.  I used to be a dark chocolate kinda girl but just lately it has to be galaxy and nothing else - it's just so smooth and creamy!!  Hope your first day back at work is good.

Hi everyone else - another glorious day here in Mid Glamorganshire!!!


----------



## Laura36

Well done Scouse that's amazing.  Are you having ET tomorrow or Wednesday?


----------



## kara76

scouse fab news hun woo hoo

my head is in the shed lol


----------



## Laura36

are you working today Kara?


----------



## kara76

yeah im in work, very tired after poker but i did win £7 lol

what time are you at clinic next week?


----------



## KellyG

well done scouse    thats fab news when are you having et??

Girls you made me   with all your wishes!!!!!! Love you all xxxxxx


----------



## ebonie

Well done scouse thats great news news    

lol kelly it must be the hormones why ur crying double the hormones     

well done on ur win kara   How u feeling in work ??

Popsi ~if your on a computer course come on ff they wont mind  

Miriam ~How are you this afternoon hope your having a nice day  

Cardiff laura ~keep of ff while ur supposed to be doing ur work   

lola~have a bar of galaxy hun and enjoy  

moth~I hoep ur day back in work was ok hun and u didnt over do it  

hugs to the rest of you  xxx


----------



## Moth

Just nipped home to check how scouse got on! Can't go on internet for personal use at work! Could've text you kara, didn't think of that!  

Well done Scouse, you must be over the moon. Thats a lot of fertilised eggs  

Work not too bad,   don't want to be there though and still have horrible insomnia, was awake from 2am till i got up at 8 for work, had 3 hours sleep.  I can't wait to come home and go to bed!

Hope everyone's ok.

Catch you later in the week. Must dash back to work, my time is up.


----------



## kara76

moth your brain must be mush
i should have my notes by the weekend so lots of reading for me


----------



## KellyG

how much did it cost you to have your notes kara?


----------



## kara76

£25 it use to be £12.50 but the trust put the price up (gits ) it is still cheap off to some clinics

i paid more to get my notes from my local hospital


----------



## Scouse

Aargh thanks Moth .   ET on Thurs so the 2ww starts from then!    
I remember the awful insomnia on my last cycle............I would be shopping at 5am just to keep busy!  This time I'll be back at work so God help the kids in my class!
Take it easy X

Kelly has the news sunk in yet?

Kara looks like you'll be hibernating with your notes..........howmany hours, days, weeks will that take?

Been a real hard day (well since phone call) all I've done is travel from bed to settee and back again!  

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## kara76

your a little restless then lol

i have to write my questions for my appointment too lol


----------



## ANDI68

Great news Scouse .... woooo hoooo!!!

Moth, it must be awful not getting sleep hun


----------



## kara76

andi wow girl you have lost alot of weight well done mate


----------



## ANDI68

Not enough Kara    thank you


----------



## Laura36

Kara,
I'm at the clinic for scan on 2nd Oct at 8.30am.  What time are you there?  Guess probably later otherwise you'll be up at the crack of dawn!

Good luck reading all your notes & hope you can read their writing....


----------



## banksy1

Hello everyone

Sorry noy been on for a while been very busy with school and settlling in my new class. Thanks ebonie for the e mail you have made me realise how long since I haven posted on here.

Well everything is going ok with me, feeling a little sick at times and very tired especially running after 3 and 4 year olds all day. Still testing every week just in case my scan is not until 9th Oct when I will be over 8 wks (don't know why). 

Hope everone is Ok, glad the SW visit went ok popsi, well done Andi with the weight lost, fantastic results scouse, glad everything went ok kara. Well done Kelly twins hey, Laura glad you are ok and kepping sane and to anyone else I missed (sorry).


----------



## ebonie

Hello
Banksy i bet it is tiring running after them all day lol, you make sure you rest though hun,
Hope your class have settled in ok now


----------



## Queenie1

hi  sorry i haven't been on for a few days.

congratulations kelly on twins that is fantastic news so pleased for you  

scouse congrats on getting 8 eggs and  7 fertislized that is great hope et goes well on thurs for you. 

popsi glad to hear sw visit went well  

hi to everyone else


----------



## Scouse

Oh Banksy........first tri mstr and a Reception class !!!!!!!!!!!!    Take it easy X


----------



## miriam7

well done scouse 7 is good bet you cant wait till thur now to get them back home where they belong


----------



## popsi

scouse... well done on the magnificant 7 !!!!! are you ready to be a mothership to your little embies   so pleased for you xx


----------



## Queenie1

have my tic and planning app 2 moz at 12.00 with deb. have a load of questions for her. bit nervous now.

i'm on day 3 of my cycle so i'm i right in thinking if i have long protocol will start on day 21 of cycle


----------



## KellyG

queenie debbie is lovely she will answer all your questions you prob are on the long protocol so you will be starting soon yay!!


----------



## ebonie

Good luck for tomorrow queenie xx


----------



## popsi

awww emma.. adorable pic    bless her

queenie.. .all the best tomorrow x

sorry girls not very sociable tonight ... got af from hell at moment been in agony last night and feminex and nurofen not having much effect on it !! .. not happy bunny


----------



## ebonie

thank you popsi  
Aww i hope ur af pains go soon hun     
bloody old witch in she lol


----------



## KellyG

hope she goes away soon popsi, em lucy looks soo lush. samson is snoring atm


----------



## ANDI68

Hope all goes well Queenie, I was clueless at TIC as I didn't discover FF 'til after that.

Popsi, how long does your horrendous AF pains last? I have something to be grateful for that I don't get really bad ones.

[fly]LUCKY 7 - SCOUSE [/fly]


----------



## popsi

the real popsi is sulking at the moment as she had a row of John for barking outside when our next door neighbour has got a week old <adorable> little boy <scary how my acceptance of babies has all of sudden become norman >

andi.. pain started yesterday was awake most of night crying at 2am through pain and frustration should be gone by thursday


----------



## ebonie

Aww thanks kelly she is my scruffy little girl lol 
U should put a recent picture of samson up kelly  
Aww bless poor popsi go and get her a cwtch   
Thats good popsi im so glad ur like that now


----------



## Laura36

Anyone about today? What's everyone up to?


----------



## lola C

Hi Laura

I am about - today I have been mainly sewing - it kept me busy for most of the morning.  Since then I thought I ought to do some 'light housework'   - so I think I shall dust the telly    

What about you hun?


----------



## Laura36

Wow, cleaning & sewing is very domesticated well done!

I'm at work.  Having a stressful day but trying not to let it get to me too much.  Dipping into FF helps.


----------



## lola C

Yes but the sewing was erm, housework avoidance tactics. I've been making one of these:

http://mollychicken.blogs.com/my_weblog/2005/11/index.html

scroll down about 3/4 page to the panda. It's for my friends dd whose birthday is in December - I'm being mega organised.

Don't get too stressed - it's only work after all 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Scouse

Well Lola I've been a domestic goddess today too (slight exaggeration   )  Cleaned , hoovered, polised, washed kitchen floor and about to start a roast beef dinner!  well I won't be moving after tomorrow for three days !  
Then will have to take it easy for the next 8 months  
Laura try to let the 'stress' flow over and think of your wonderful future


----------



## lola C

Scouse - I did all that too (bar the roast dinner) but it all needs doing again!!!    But I am avoiding - I am away for weekend and so is DH so there is not much point!  Don't over do it though hun! 

How are you feeling about tomorrow?  Are you taking your TWW off work or going back in.  This is when I wished I worked as I am going really mad.  Today is theoretically the day the embs would implant.  I've had all sorts of imaginary twinges.


----------



## Scouse

Lola feeling quite relaxed / excited ............. proably be really nervous tomorrow though  

I'm going back to work this time for 2ww..... last 2 cycles took whole 2 weeks off but drove me round the bend    So fingers X distraction therapy ma work for us this time!

Make sure you take it easy and visualise those babies snuggling in for the next 9 months X


----------



## kara76

scouse loads of luck for tomorrow mate, im sure you will be fine and no peeing on the cons, hold on second thought pee on them pmsl

work is boring for me


----------



## miriam7

evening all hope your all ok ... hope you 2 week waiters are keeping sane        good  luck for morning scouse do you know what time you are going in for yet ?


----------



## ebonie

Hello miriam how are you feeling hun ~


----------



## miriam7

im ok starting to feel a bit better i think   im sat eating a chinese lol hows your week off going?


----------



## ebonie

Ohh enjoy ur chinese miriam sounds lush 
Im ok its going ok quiet but ok enjoy teh peace when darren and j is in work/school lol
Im having a drink tonight of bow lol


----------



## Moth

Hiya Girls, hope you're all doing ok.

Good luck for tomorrow Scouse. 

Hope everyone's ok. I'm off to bed to try and get 2hours sleep (pleeeeeeaaaaassssee Mr Steroid tablets let me sleep tonight)  

See ya

xxx


----------



## popsi

hello... 

just popping in to say good luck to scouse for tomorrow   

em.. i having a glass of cider too lol.. nice and cold  

miriam .. enjoy your chinese x

kara.. how are you feeling honey xx

andi.. how are you, excellent weight loss x

much love to everyone else .. off to chill now M.E. playing up and i a bit of a grumpy monkey x


----------



## ebonie

Aww moth i hope u sleep tonight hun  

popsi nothing nicr is it hun lol hope ur feeling better soon  

scouse god luck for tomorrow hun


----------



## miriam7

enjoy your cider girls   u still not sleeping well then moth


----------



## Scouse

Thank you for all your good wishes ladies......... this time tomorrow i'll be PUPO!    

Moth not only have I had trouble sleeping but our upstairs neighbous woke us at 2.30 am and arried on 'partying' till 4-30    Steroids  no sleep and anger...........dangerous mix!

Hope you sleep tonight............tried a milky drink?

Hope everyone else is ok.......... Popsi lok after yourself X


----------



## ebonie

Ohh scouse    i hope they dont party tonight hun   and u have a sleep xx


----------



## Queenie1

hi everyone,

firstly scouse good luck for tommorrow sending loads of   

well i had tic and planning app and all is good. i start down reg on 11th oct and deb estimated that ec will be week beg 10th nov.
so on count down now till first jab.

how is everyone


----------



## miriam7

wow queenie that is real soon ..you will be jabbing in no time


----------



## ebonie

Aww glad it went well hun ohh count down is on isnt it    

Im good thank you hun !!!


----------



## Queenie1

have made a countdown ticker but where do i paste it on my profile.


----------



## ebonie

Queenie hun u put it in ur signature box


----------



## Queenie1

cheers for that.

i told deb that i had been talking to you all and she said that you were a great bunch some of you are mad! she said she looks reads on here sometimes. i told her that you all said how lovely she was.


----------



## Queenie1

have to go now need an early night.

good luck scouse.

nite xx


----------



## miriam7

i bet she means most of us    ...debbie is lovely she did most of my scans and always seemed to answer the phone to me too lol ..good ticker queenie ..i think its easier when we have them i can keep up where we all are


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck today Scouse.

Hope you're feeling better today And.

Queenie, glad you have dates sorted. Are you coming along to the meet up?

It's my day off today and I should be sleeping now and not on this computer.  Popped on to checked my bank account .... ouch!!!  I've got my drug delivery today, maybe that's what's wrong with my account.


----------



## ebonie

Good luck with your scan this morning miriam  

Scouse~good luck today hun       

andi~~ I bet that did hurt checking ur account


----------



## KellyG

Miriam goodluck with your scan

Scouse goodluck with ET

Queenie not long to go hun, told ya deb is fab lol im not mad tho  

Moth hope you got some sleep last night

Ebonie hows it going me lady?

yo to the rest of you beauties xx

ive been feeling sooo sick TMI but i retched about 3 times and could feel my belly about to come out my mouth.. nice so im on the sofa today watching portland babies


----------



## ebonie

lol aww kelly   u must be having doble the sickness hun   enjoy ur chilll on settee  
Im chilling on settee this morning i so tired


----------



## miriam7

im chilling on settee now too   hope transfer gone well scouse


----------



## ebonie

lol miriam Im just waiting for the washing to finish and then im going to put them out to dry and then  wash my kitchen floor its minging   then pick j up


----------



## kara76

scouse where are you......


----------



## ebonie

Hello kara I am here


----------



## kara76

hiya matey

i had a hole in my sock and its really ******* me off lol


----------



## ebonie

take them off 
hello are u in work then hun ??


----------



## kara76

yeah i am in work lol

well my notes are on there way so that will give me some reading over the weekend and it might make me add to my questions lol


----------



## miriam7

what notes now ..i thought you had them b4?


----------



## kara76

i was 3 cycles short on my old notes, well 2 or 3 lol


----------



## ebonie

Yeah u will have some reading to do  kara


----------



## miriam7

your going to be occupied over weekend then kara   at least this time next week you will have an idea whats happning


----------



## ebonie

ops i just edited this post and i lost it all my keyboard on my laptop is going funny i thought i caould only do caps lock just now but i have since figured out that if i put my laptop key on i can do small letters>
and it seems as if i cant do numbers only the !"£$%^&*() above the letters and can do full stops etc only<>> the ones above them<do anyone know what it could be help me please<>

Mumble jumble its all sorted now my keyboard went funny


----------



## miriam7

pmsl ummm caps lock if not your computers lost the plot like you


----------



## KellyG

i didnt understand anything you just said emma lmao


----------



## ebonie

kelly and miriam i have just rebooted my laptop and it is back to normal 1234 lol 

kelly my numbers and everything on my keyboard messed up big time   it was hard to type lol everything kep going blue as well i think i had gremlins here


----------



## Scouse

Well ladies I'm PUPO  
   Please may Ollie & Freddie stick and stay with me for the next 9 months!  
Hope everyone else is well  X


----------



## kara76

well done matey

pupo woo hoo


----------



## ebonie

Aww well done scouse congrats on being pupo


----------



## KellyG

yay for scouse well done my lady xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Well done Scouse, great news xx


----------



## ANDI68

I had my drugs delivered today, eventually after them moving the time to this afternoon and then the courier was late.  Started freaking me out as they have to be kept refrigerated .. anyway they arrived.

Then the bombshell dropped, I cried after opening them.  It must have been the realisation that I'm doing this again and have to put all those horrid drugs in me to stand a slim chance of getting our dream.  I hope I will feel better tomorrow.  I feel like I have PMT, is that possible while taking the pill?  I've been put on the pill for a month before starting ... ironic isn't it.

Popsi how are you feeling today?  You felt like this didn't you when you got your drugs last cycle?  I'm not going off my head am I?

Kara, some reading for you hun over the weekend    Hope it will finalise your questions for next week.


----------



## lola C

Well done Scouse!!  Welcome to the madness of the TWW - currently yourself, myself and Moth   

A friend of mine is also PUPO as of today - her and her partner both have tx issues but had 3 out of 4 eggs fertilise and 2 put back today!!!  

Andi -well done for getting back on the rollercoaster - hopefully your persistance will pay off.  Are you on the pill because you are doing short protocol? 

Kara - sounds like you are going to be very busy this weekend - don't forget to take plenty of breaks for tea and biscuits or maybe vodka and tonic   

Hello *waves* at everyone else.  I am off on my yoga retreat down in St David's tomorrow - can't wait.  I shall 'om' like mad and send positive vibes to all the PUPO and waiting to be PUPO people  

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## ANDI68

Have a great weekend Lola, hope it relaxes you.

Yep I'm doing the short antagonist protocol.


----------



## popsi

hi

just a real quickie to say well done to scouse xx

Andi.. yes i felt just like that last time and completely fell apart when i picked up the drugs xx so i know what you mean 

still feeling poop girls so off to chill with dh now, chat soon   to you all .. sorry not much of a ff at moment


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Andi

Hope your ok - It is probably a mixture of things, being on the pill used to sometimes make me emotional like that too but also it is probably in your mimd that your about to start the process over again, it is so unfair that we have to go through this to have a chance of our dreams comming true, your so brave, I'm proud of you, you will get your dream soon as your so committed to the treatment, it was too heartbreaking for hubby and I and the adoption process has made us a lot stronger as it is a process we are going through together, unlike the treatment, I was injecting and felt a bit alone.

PM me any time you want a chat, you also have my phone number to call me anytime.

Take care xxxxxxx      

crazybabe


----------



## miriam7

evening all    well done scouse do you have any frosties? not that you will need them.. i really hope they stick


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies


----------



## Moth

Hi, it's me, the insomniac, just as well i can touch type as i can barely keep my eyes open to read
all your posts  

I'm sorry girls, but i feel so tired i would like to exchange a bucket of babydust for a bucket of sleeping pills   Been up since 3am this morning, so Scouse, i hope you get a better night's sleep tonight. My neighbours have the music on in the garden tonight, bit annoying isn't it   How dare people enjoy theirselves when we feel so rubbish  

lola, have a fab weekend, i'm sure you'll enjoy a good old chilling out.

Miriam, was it today you had your scan? Hope it went well.

Emma - Your keyboard   i just typed a load of gibberish then, but my fingers were on the wrong keys!


Andi, don't beat yourself up, you're bound to feel a bit emotional, it's only natural after what you've been through this year, i'm sure you'll have a mixture of feelings that will probably come flooding back to you. But try and think about what's next and not what's already been. This is a new cycle, a new chance and the path to take you where you want to go. So come on, lots of        

Kara, better get those reading glasses out! Sounds like you're going to be a right book worm this weekend!

Sorry for no more personals, take care

A very tired Moth x


----------



## ebonie

Aww bless moth i really hope u have a good sleep tonight hunnie how r u feeling apart from the tiredness?? xxx   ps my laptop messed up big time earlier


----------



## Moth

i'm fine otherwise thanks Emma. Think i've coped really well with the 2ww so far, feeling positive and just getting on with things, not worrying until i have to worry! Having cramps and some other symptoms (won't go into details   ) But all is well! Just counted how many days steroids i have left, i guess i'll have to go and get more as you have to wean yourself off them too. Why don't they give you enough in the first place! Maybe i can get some off my GP.

What's up with you Emma, got anything planned on your days off?

Miriam, have you scanned your baby's picture yet?


----------



## miriam7

not yet moth after we have ate we will .. if your on 1half steroids i weaned off with 4 days of 1 and 4 days half ..hopefully you wont be coming of them for a while tho


----------



## ebonie

Aww bless sound like ur coping ok     for your ur bfp    
Yeah maybe u can  get some of him phone them up and ask hun !!

I might be of out tommorrow night   another mini hen night to the hen weekend we went on a few weeks back lol only local though, not a lot else really taking j to rugby training then rugby lol its hard to do much when j is in school and darren is in work   just enjoying chilling out lol


----------



## Moth

Miriam, yeah hopefully i will have to take them for ages yet! Look forward to seeing your little piccy.

Emma, i'm sure you'll have a good night out on the never ending hen celebrations!

Talk to you soon, i'm off to crash out.

G'nite girls

xx


----------



## ANDI68

You're doing well Moth.  I can't believe you're not sleeping that well.  I never did on tx though but not as bad as you.

Thanks, you are right, this is a new cycle and I have to look forward and not dwell on what has already been.  It was hard to believe I'm doing it again, 'cos until today I wasn't .... until the drugs came.  I'm feeling a bit low lately, have had so much expense it's stressing me and I shouldn't be I know.  Financial stress is a bummer but I have to do things due to time and worry about the money afterwards.  How do you shut off?

Thanks Crazybabe, I wish you well hun xx

Popsi, sorry you are feeling crappy hun    Hope you get a great big DH cuddle


----------



## ebonie

Good night moth have a nice sleep hun and yes the celebrations are on going lol they flying on sunday so last one sadly   

Andi im sorry ur feeling crap i hope u start to feel better soon ...


----------



## popsi

well girls the feeling poop has lifted with the rose wine     still tired with sore throat but ok lol ..


----------



## miriam7

lol always does the trick popsi   ladies i have managed to upload my pics to my gallery they look even better bigger


----------



## popsi

whoops posted that by mistake before i finished

moth.. sorry your not getting sleep love i know how horrible that is i have on average 4 hours a nightt <side effect of M.E.> and its not good !

emma.. everytime i see cute little lucy my heart melts lol .. she is adorable , hope your ok and darren is ok and little <gorgeous> j is ok x

kara.. you have a lot of reading honey x hope your ok remember we are here for you x

andi.. hope your feeling a bit better now love, its hard but you and pete are strong and will get your dream i am sure xx

well looks like DH job is ok for now pheww what a relief that is, i know we dont know what the future holds but for now looking good 

love to ya all xx


----------



## ebonie

Aww thanks popsi she is cute my little girl   lol j and darren are ok   thank you hun i hope u and j is ok to so glad to hear that his job is safe hun


----------



## lola C

Miriam I am such a numpty I didn't realize your scan photos where in 'your photo gallery' - i thought perhaps they were on ******** or something - have just had a look - how gorgeous is that baby??  Beautiful.   Seems to be going so quickly - I hope the nausea soon abates and you are really able to enjoy being pg


----------



## miriam7

lol it took me ages to work out how to get them in there! baby is starting to look bigger now so it seems a bit more real   the sickness seems to be wearing off just hope i havent spoke too soon   how are you doing?


----------



## Laura36

Hiya everyone, 
Sorry I haven't managed to keep up with all your chatting lately.  Hope everyone is ok. 

I'm not sure who lives in the CArdiff area who would use UHW maternity unit but this week in the local paper it's been completely slated!  Very worrying.  Apparently they are understaffed and too many patients down to being one of the UK centres to receive immigrants who need to give birth who've arrived in Dover. Ladies quoted saying they won't have more children due to being traumatised by their experience there.  People giving birth in corridors!  Not good.

Have a great day all, sorry for no personals

X


----------



## heleychamp

OMG!!! Miriam i just saw your scan photo, made me cry because it's very lovely.... absolutely beautiful xxx


----------



## kara76

well at least they have the choice to have more children 

i think every hospital in the uk is probably understaff and i do disagree with immigrants being put first but i suppose they need help to but cardiff from dover


----------



## kara76

i think i have my appointment questions done

its weird cause i would rather not have surgery but i can't keep throwing money away and being pain free would be great


----------



## Laura36

yep you're right Kara, I feel very very lucky to have the possibility of having 1 ( ) let alone anymore.  Not sure how I feel about the immigrants issue. Wouldn't want people disadvantaged and everyone deserves the best possible care but I can't understand why there are no more local facilities to Dover!

How is reading all your notes going?  

Miriam, just looked at your scan photo.  It's absolutely gorgeous.  I can't believe you're already nearly in 2nd trim. That's gone so fast - or has it felt slow to you?

Andi - glad to hear you've received your drugs.  It's only natural to feel apprehensive and v nervous.  Good luck and lots of


----------



## kara76

my notes haven't arrived yet so im hoping they will be here tomorrow


----------



## Scouse

Miriam you  have a little beauty growing there........ the nausea is only thelittle one saying hello to you    You stay well....................whose posting their scan photo next? Laura, Kelly?  Hopeyou are keeping well and incubating those little bubs  

Moth you are doing really well................you seem socalm and casual - oris that exhaustion?

Kara glad yu are feeling prepared- I always feel more confident if I'm 'up to speed'  

Andi I read your comments yestrday - I am Sorry!  But I think EVERY emotion is TOTALLY normal on this journey.  I remember last time I was on the pill (oh the irony  ) I felt so hormonal and quite depressed.....................so look after yourself and treat yourself with 'great care'  

Popsi you been going thro it too............is it like this every month?  Poor you.  Glad the old vino worked thugh.
Lola you and me both - I didn't know where I was looking either  
Hope every one else is well?  I'm back to work Mon so making the most of 'relaxing' and dh waitingon me!  Doesn't happen often


----------



## ANDI68

Scouse, make the most of being pampered, it will soon be over for now but you will have 9 months to play on it    Would the pill make me feel that way after only a short time?

It's been gorgeous today hasn't it.

Popsi, glad you have good news on the job front.  One thing less to worry about.

Kara, bet you can't wait to get ur teeth into those notes.

Great pic Miriam.

I'm feeling more uplifted today girls, although I'm fed up of looking at carpet samples  

I think I have a tummy bug, not been great in that area today and I've been feeling sick.  DH has it too


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls well what a lovely day it is its beautiful isnt it i picked j up from school then went for a lovely walk with him and lucy going to get ready to go out soon   
Hope your all ok   emma xxx


----------



## Queenie1

hi

well done scouse on being pupo. take care of your self

miriam what wonderful scan pictures he/she looks gorgeous.

moth sorry to hear you not getting much sleep, hope you get some soon.
kara good luck with the reading.

feeling down today like andi think it has hit me since going to clinic on wed that this is happening and how scary it is, also a work collegue anounced that his fiance is pregnant and showed eveyone the scans. i'm really pleased for him he is such a lovely guy but came home and had i cry cos its not fair.


----------



## ANDI68

I'm sorry you're feeling this way Queenie, it is very much a rollercoaster and the slighest thing will set the tears off.  I think it's difficult sometimes to accept we have to go through this and although we have no choice if we want to succeed, it can be bloody hard.

Hoping tomorrow will shed more positive light for you hun xxx


----------



## kara76

queenie

what you are feeling is very normal , seems a few of us are feeling like this

i should start down reg in 13 days but this isnt gona happen and i kinda feel sad


----------



## popsi

kara... try not to be sad, just think downreg is no good if other things are causing problems and your gonna sort them problems out now  

queenie.. sorry your feeling down, its perfectly natural to feel like that, i was really excited on my 1st go but 2nd time i was miserable about the whole thing  

andi .. how are you feeling now, you have to get your positive head or i will kick your     xx

scouse.. hope your taking it easy, yes in answer to  your question i do suffer like this every month, its not easy and usually end up spending one night in tears through the early hours as nothing will ease it x

moth, miriam, kelly, ebonie, love to you all.. off for a little doze now i think


----------



## kara76

how are you popsi?

im ok really


----------



## Scouse

Kara, queenie & andi big  
It will get easier!

On a good note - dh arranged for my tea to be delivered as he's in work!  Aargh bless


----------



## Queenie1

thanks girls

kara sorry to hear that hopefully you will be able to get problems sorted soon so you can try another tx

how lovely scouse of your dh


----------



## popsi

kara.. i am ok thanks, feeling so much happier these days mentally than i have for the last 7 years.. even when physically i not great it just dont seem so bad as it used to !

scouse.. your spoilt and deserve it


----------



## kara76

thats great matey

im in the middle of cooking dinner and giving luke ear ache!!!


----------



## popsi

awww whats poor luke done now  ... are you cooking something nice, i had fresh trout, sauted baby potatos with chilli and peas.. it was lovely but want chocolate now lol


----------



## popsi

emma... why are you angry on your profile


----------



## kara76

curry, chips and rice

luke is a bad boy and has brought a something for his car, i just don't like not being told things

i shall use this to my advantage lol


----------



## ANDI68

I discovered today girls, you can have SALAD ONLY at the Harvester, which I did when I met a friend for lunch.  It's £3.99 though.  Not long after I popped to Sainsbury's and had to make my way out of the store quickly as I felt like I needed to boff.  So I've tried to starve myself but gave into a jacket potatoe earlier and now my tummy is suffering again.  I may get to the end of my carrot now before I know it  

I'm ok thanks And .. just anxious about it all again.  SP goes so quick before you know it you're at EC (hopefully)

Great move Scouse's DH  

Just gonna soak in the bath now.

Enjoy your evening girls.


----------



## miriam7

evening all ..i have had a massive headache all day today so its took me a while to catch up ! hugs to those who are feeling down   you have to be positive and believe i know its hard tho ..


----------



## ebonie

Aw thankyou popsi i was angry early on due to family reasons   thank you hun for asking  ur so lovely    i am ok now thnk you so much  

miriam i hope ur headache is better now did his name start with j  

kara sort luke out  

andi hope ur more cheerfull now   

hugs to rest of u


----------



## kara76

no notes so it looks like i have to wait til next week to finish my questions

its a lovely day and i really need to go shopping boo boo how boring


----------



## ebonie

sounds fun for you kara on a lovely day like today  

How is the rest of you girls on a beautiful day like today??


----------



## Scouse

Hi ladies how are we all today?
I actually got dressed and went out to do some shopping...............  Now watching Liverpool beating Everton!!!!!!!!!!  

Kara its far too nice to be worrying/ studying today! You should be getting up to some mischief with that dh of yours!  

Ebonie hope you are calmer and happier now........big  


Everyone else hope you are out and about enjoying this beautiful sunshine!


----------



## popsi

emma.. glad your ok huni its not like you to be angry   but your all   again now so thats good x

kara .. hope your shopping is over now hun, and your enjoying the sunshine

well i am back now hair all done so feeling much better, off to have some fresh air now

cya later girlies
x
x


----------



## ebonie

Right girls i think we all need a 

we are all going through some different times at the moment some are sad  times and some are happy times .. We are all here for each other what ever it is we are going through. i do feel this thread is little bit  lately and i just want to say to you all to remember we are here for each other  lots of love to you all Emma xxxxx


----------



## KellyG

oh emma you lil softie.... i agree


----------



## popsi

emma.. honey   your such a lovely friend for us all to have xx thanks you


----------



## ebonie

Mee a softie nah kelly u have the wrong person 

By the way i have a warning for you girls damn i wish i had known this sooner



Thanks popsi  but it is true hun and stop them bloody tears


----------



## popsi

lol emma.... thats what i am doing wrong then    .. so i guess best plan is to eat it naked


----------



## ebonie

lol popsi i think i have been doing ti wrong for years   maybe i will think of ur plan lol


----------



## popsi

i dont see any other solution to the problem ems lol


----------



## ANDI68

Aww Emma, yep you are right.  We are all in different places right now and it is good that are reeling us all back in    

Em, thing is you have to stay naked


----------



## ebonie

Yip andi i think that is what we all need to do   not a pretty site though must remember to close my curtains  

Yeah andi i do feel as its sort of everywhere at the moment


----------



## popsi

andi...if thats what it takes so be it lol ... naked it is girls.. i dont think we could scare the harvester anymore than we already do when we are there anyway naked or not lol


----------



## ANDI68

We went to Porthcawl this afternoon, and arrived to find the Elvis Festival going on ....  

DH said this is the biggest in Europe and second biggest in the world .... next to Memphis I'm sure.  They come from far and wide to see people dressed up and doing the clubs etc.  Lots of drunk  people there ... didn't see you there Em


----------



## KellyG

Mmm what abour crisps em do they do the same as chocolate   did you see my new pic 

<----------------------


----------



## ANDI68

Sorry Kelly I didn't notice your pic. WOW that's amazing for so early


----------



## ebonie

mmm i think we do scare them in the harvesters with our conversations  

andi i heard there was a elvis convention there this morning i bet u was overwhelmed with all the elvis there was priscilla there to lol  

What pic is that hun ??


----------



## popsi

kelly .. thats a lovel picture x


----------



## ebonie

Aww sorry kelly i just seen it that is a lovely scan picture  hun u must be a charter member and put them in there lol so we can in big pic   its  lush hun


----------



## KellyG

yay fankooo ... ooo there is all sirens down the end of my street be right back hehehe


----------



## ebonie

Kelly Give us all the gossip we could do with some lol 

Have anybody got any gossip


----------



## popsi

emma... no i am hopeless with gossip.. and always the last to hear lol


----------



## ebonie

Mmm no good popsi   andi u got any gossip whos good for gossip


----------



## ANDI68

I'm no good at gossip.  Hate gossip


----------



## ebonie

Mmmm i think u are telling porkies andi


----------



## KellyG

nope no goss, stoopid kids


----------



## popsi

ok... as nobody has any goss.... lets make some up


----------



## ANDI68

What do you mean Em?  

I've arranged a meal for my mate's (of 29 years) 40th Birthday.  She's having a bash on what could be the weekend before my egg collection and I won't be able to go so I've arranged something for all the 'boring' ones who can't go and party for the week before.  I feel that I'm making an effort now.

I thought I was better today girls but tummy felt 'crap' this afternoon, after I ate, and now I'm thinking I'm not better


----------



## KellyG

my dog just fluffed


----------



## ebonie

Aww at least u cn have somewhere to go to celebrate her birthday andi  

Popsi who can we talk about mm i know kelly   sorry kelly lol

kelly when i read what ur dog just did honestly either j darren or lucy done it the same time lol


----------



## kara76

lovely pic kelly, you must be very please to have twin from your first icsi and you didn't have to pay a penny, send some of that luck over now now now


----------



## KellyG

kara some on the way my lady

em anything you say wouldnt be goss, prob all tru anyway


----------



## ebonie

lol @kelly what ws the sirens outside ur house kelly


----------



## KellyG

cos i was flashing


----------



## ebonie

pmsl mm so ur a secret flasher are you kelly lol love ur car on **


----------



## KellyG

oh no em its not a secret hehe. my dh bought me that lol i wish


----------



## ebonie

Nice wheels though aint they Ohh well dream on emma lol

So whats you girls doing with ur night


----------



## kara76

im drinking, cooking and waiting for x factor to come on


----------



## popsi

i chilling with glass of wine.. looking for some inspiration for some new wedding invitation designs for my shop


----------



## ebonie

Lol pretty much the same here lol but im not cooking lol
\Ohh where do u get the inspiration from popsi i wouldnt know where to start lol


----------



## KellyG

its a friend of mine em, it was rod stewarts before she bought it! 

im goin out for a birthday meal with my dh, cant drink so im driving


----------



## popsi

em... just look about on the net, and at moment have a load of card, ribbon, hearts, flowers etc in front of me for ideas lol !!


----------



## ebonie

Ohh u have very flash friends kelly  

When r u going out for a meal kelly  

have u joined the twins board i was reading that today looks mad lol


----------



## popsi

going to watch the xfactor now girlies... get the tissues ready there will be tears in this house i am sure lol


----------



## ebonie

Bloody hell popsi i think u must live in a swimming pool poor popsi and dh   always got their bathers on lol have u had any inspiration yet popsi


----------



## popsi

lol.. well they did have bathers on till we all got naked to each chocolate     ..nope no inspiration tonight give up now time to chill and drink lol


----------



## ebonie

Ohh i hope the curtains are closed   u and j will be done for flashing only kelly does that   sorry kelly again  
aww bless i hope u get inspiration soon   enjoy ur juice


----------



## ANDI68

And, Next have a wedding range


----------



## Laura36

Kelly - lush scan pic of your lovely twins

Naked chocolate eating is a really good plan, pity we'd have to put our clothes back on after to go out

I'm watching strictly come dancing - haven't seen it before this series.  Think I'll turn over for x factor in a bit as well.

DH is out with his mates after watching the football - all his mates told him to cram everything in now before the bean arrives!  Don't think I'm going to see that much of him, lol.  At least I get the sofa to myself.


----------



## popsi

andi....   i dont look at shops printed inviations !!!!! LOL !! i like to make my ideas up from my mind <when its not going > lol.. so stop telling people that they can buy these things in next LOL !!


----------



## miriam7

evening all ...loving your group hug emma   wow kelly your scan pic is mad cant wait for the next one ..enjoy your bday meal cos you cant drink lol ...im shocked those 2 got through in x factor then... glad but shocked


----------



## Laura36

do you mean the two blokes miriam?


----------



## miriam7

yes 80 yr old and poor bloke whos wife died after giving birth   jeff said if it happens to me and the kids a boy its being called jeff jr   because i hate his name lol


----------



## Laura36

Oh, must have missed the info about them.  Glad he got through too in that case.

The girl on just now was fab, Alexandra.

Did anyone see the two ladies from Wales?  Glad they made it through but they don't seem half as good as the others!

I've eaten 6 chocolate biscuits


----------



## miriam7

pmsl thats nothing last night i ate 15 toffifees    alexandra was great i bet she will be in last few


----------



## kara76

the 2 welsh ladies are rubbish lol so lets be honest...not that i can sing a note unless im in a bath or alone in the car

im ****** now and thinking too too too too too much


----------



## Laura36

Kara, I was tying to be tactful re the 2 welsh girls but agree with you they were rubbish!

Don't think too much it's not good.  Try more alcohol or chocolate, or both. What have you been drinking?


----------



## kara76

im drinking jaques fruit cider

me and tactful have never worked out

i just wana say a massive thank you to andi and popsi for putting up with me and sometimes talking sense to me


----------



## miriam7

sometimes talking sense i like that lol...  what you thinking about dont fret thur is nearly here


----------



## kara76

im thinking about what is gona happen and how am i gona cope with a long wait, i will need to cancel my cycle on thursday too, im due to down reg 1 week on tuesday


----------



## miriam7

well cancelling is for a good cause just remember your doing it so you get best outcome on next tx ...and thats you bfp


----------



## Scouse

Kara my dh always says ' don't worry about things we can't change' and 'don't meet worry half way'
Now being a worrier it doesn't actually stop me, but I seem to face things in a calmer way!

I know I'm babbling but try to let things 'ride' a little till you know what the next step is.
Every journey begins with a first step...........and we're here to hold your hand every step of the way!
Big hugs  

Ps have a drink for me!


----------



## ebonie

My my you girls can chat   havnet been from here long and u have chatted loads lol


----------



## popsi

kara... now listen to sense... drinking is good .. thinking is not.. and both together are a lethal combination! so stop that right now honey xx

i know its horrible for you to cancel your cycle, but just think its for the very best reasons and you know that really when you think about it <when your allowed to think> .. just focus on seeing the wonderful Mr G on Thursday and go from there   .. you know i am always here and look forward to seeing you on thursday  i can get there xxx


----------



## kara76

scouse mate i will have a drink for you

this is the hardest part as i have no control and i know i shouldn't worry but i hate having no plan. this time last year i took a break after 3 cycles and that was ok lol

by the way i am drunk so im gona waffle


----------



## popsi

confession time now... i drunk too lol.. so is dh lol ... popsi is the only sober one in our house !!! and she a golden retriever so no hope


----------



## kara76

luke is intoxicated in other ways, rex is sober as is ozzy the gecko lol


----------



## popsi

gecko        `


----------



## kara76

yeah we have a beautiful leopard gecko called ozzy, i wanted a snake but luke said no and he said a big no to a spider cause they scared him


----------



## popsi

kara;... your scaring me... i am terrified of spiders to the extent of hysteria !!!!


----------



## kara76

you sound like luke lol


----------



## miriam7

lol i dont like big spiders either ..im ok with one that fits under a pint glass to chuck outside


----------



## ebonie

So whos drinking what on here 
[email protected]


----------



## popsi

i sorry ... i even scared of dead spiders !!!! petrified does not even come close !!

emma.... strongbow rightnow


----------



## kara76

im drinking jaques cider by the bottle lol


----------



## miriam7

my brother is petrified of spiders so we got a triantula skin of jeffs freind and put it on his bed when he was on the computer ..it was so funny he froze and was like get that away from me pmsl


----------



## Laura36

Ribena really light for me

I'm terrified of spiders too.  Does your gheko live in a tank Kara?  Is it big?


----------



## popsi

i remember once john coming towards me with a dead spider to show me he had killed it... i had a knife in my hand.... he never did it again lol !!!!! he tells people that i would have stuck it in him if he came closer lol.. and i would have even though he is my whole world and i love him to bits !!! thats how scared i am lol


----------



## ebonie

cruel buggers miriam  

i think i will open a smirnoff ice mmmm yeah iw ill lol
omg popsi ill keep away from u lol


----------



## popsi

ems.. john is saying so is he lol .. him and pops are cuddled up scared of me lol


----------



## miriam7

why is there a spider or knife about lol


----------



## popsi

lol.. none thankfully..


----------



## ebonie

lol beware of popsi miriam scary she has a knife even the dog is afraid lol


----------



## popsi

emma... thats not nice.. i am a kind gentle person. lol . ask kara lol xx


----------



## ebonie

Mmm how much u paid kara


----------



## popsi

night girls xxx


----------



## miriam7

night popsi bagseye not sitting by you and the knife at harvester


----------



## ebonie

omg miriam i aint either ohh god can u imagine her with a steak knife   mm who can we put to sit by her


----------



## miriam7

pmsl have to be a game of heads or tails i think to decide   has j got rugby match in morning bless him?


----------



## ebonie

LOL yeah miriam heads or tails  

Yeah he has two matches poor sod dont ask me why i aint got a clue but at least hes home


----------



## ebonie

Have a great day kelly xxxxxx


----------



## KellyG

Thanks em and the one on ********, i loved it!!!

Miriam i lmao when you said what jeff would call the baby lmao 

Emma Popsi Kara how many did you all drink


----------



## Scouse

Ladies I'v got a hypothetical scenario for you -

If you knew someone on their 2ww and she is 3 days post et and embies are 6 days old..............and this 'friend' has been awake all night with lower pains like bad AF !  This is exactly the same patern as last 2 failed cycle!

What would you tell her - 

Every cycle is different, every symptom can mean anything.......... I've told her all this but 'she' is still have one MAJOR WOBBLE 

I oops she needs your words of encouragement PLEASE!


----------



## Scouse

Sorry Kelly

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY![/fly]


----------



## popsi

scouse...i would not be the best person to tell "her" anything as i have never been in that position, but from what i have read on here there are lots of weird and wild symptoms that everyone has and the mind can be a very strong thing when these are about, i would say to "her" that she is very early in the procedure yet and to hang on in there dont be tempted to test early and be strong and positive as every cycle is different .. and to tell her DH how she feels and have lots of cuddles..... and i would give "her" a big big   too... not a lot of help i know but its all i can offer xx


----------



## popsi

emma... miriam... you two are nasty and cruel .. i am very safe with a knife or anything else unless your a spider lol.. and from what i remember neither of you are  .. i am a placid person and would run a mile from any violence <unless a spider involved lol> so i can assure you your both perfectly safe around me 

kara.. how are you feeling today honey.. how is your head ? 

andi .. hows your tummy today love x

love to everyone else.. off to clean and polish the car now in the sunshine


----------



## KellyG

I agree with popsi, i dont know what to say but id just give her a   and let her know im here whenever she needs me and to try and stay


----------



## popsi

kelly ......


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

kelly happy birthday

scouse tell your mate every cycle is different, the time i have mega cramps was my most successful time. there really is no second guessing in this game, pains or no pains mean nothing


----------



## ANDI68

Morning everyone,

Happy Birthday Kelly.

Scouse, I've had different cycles and different symptoms each time so there's no certaintly what any sign or symptom means.

Tell your mate to hold on in there and get back into a positive mind, as there's still a long way to go before test day    Around this time was always a difficult time for me because you analyse everything.

PMA PMA PMA xxxx


----------



## popsi

whats everyone up to today, i have just polished the car it look like new now , and just been in to see my neighbour who has had a little boy, he is adorable so we had a cuddle but its scary how small they are lol !! and he is 9lb !!! i said to john i am glad when we have ours he/she will not be quite so small and fragile lol !! i think i have totally accepted things now which feels fantastic 

off to my mums now for a lovely beef roast, then chinese tonight i think ..  out today as diet starts tomorrow <alegedly lol> x


----------



## kara76

i am being lazy lol

off to car club later though


----------



## Scouse

Thankyou all for your sound an wise words!
feeling stronger now and know that worrying wil not persuade ollie and freddie to stay with me!
So lots of pma pma pma  
Moth thank yo for your kind words - i so hope this s your time too!


----------



## Moth

Hiya Scouse, we all need a little  on times! LOL

Hope everyone's ok.

[fly]Kelly - Hope you're having a lovely birthday - [/fly]

And - sounds like you've been very productive cleaning the car - hope you enjoy your roast AND your chinese  Glad you coped well with seeing the newborn, it shows you're moving on with the next stage in your life  I'm a right lazy so-and-so at the moment. Looking at what i need to do is all i've managed to accomplish!

I've been lolling around the bedroom again all day, having quite bad stabbing pains so am being sensible, but this taking it easy lark is tough going for me! I never usually sit down for more than 10mins! Between the steroids and sitting down so much, my  must've spread quite a bit during this 2ww  Andi, you'll have to let me know the secret to all that weight you've lost - you've done brilliantly - well done  How's your tummy bug today?

Kara, any news on your notes? Hope you're ok

Lola, hope you had a fab weekend and that you are staying sane on the good old 2ww!

Hiya to everyone, sorry for no more personals!

I'm off for now. May catch you later.

x


----------



## kara76

hiya moth hun

no notes yet, i am hoping they will be here tomorrow just incase i need to ask more questions

im being a lazy cow but i have taken rex for a walk, it feels like im on a sex drought at the moment


----------



## Scouse

Moth - 
[fly]this is our cycle and we're going to be preganant!
this is our cycle and we're going to be preganant!
this is our cycle and we're going to be preganant!
this is our cycle and we're going to be preganant!
this is our cycle and we're going to be preganant!
this is our cycle and we're going to be preganant!
this is our cycle and we're going to be preganant![/fly]


----------



## Scouse

See Moth I do listen!


----------



## Moth

Ooh Scouse, i'm very impressed! Well done on your pma!   glad someone listens to me LOL!!

Kara, how many pages of questions do you have for mr g? Will he need to bring a flask and his sleeping bag for the appointment  

What's happening with the lack of carnal relations - isn't Luke being the dutiful husband at the moment? Maybe he thinks you'll be jotting down questions whilst he's trying to get jiggy with you!   Hope things improve in the bedroom deparment for you, i know what you're like!

i'm off to iron something to wear to work, about time i did something useful today other than feed myself!
xx


----------



## kara76

a sleeping bag might well be needed, i think i might email some question through on wednesday and save some quick fire ones lol

pass on the bedroom department, men are weird


----------



## miriam7

evening ladies ..i have been busy tidying whilst im feeling ok ... happy birthday kelly hope you have had a nice day  scouse i had twinges on all 3 2ww so you never can tell what the end results going to be ..so keep positive    are we all watching x factor


----------



## popsi

yes watching xfactor... hoping the man whos wife dies gets through   he is good and deserves a bit of luck


----------



## miriam7

yeah me too the poor sod ...this cyril is so funny for 80 years old


----------



## Laura36

Moth & Scouse - wishing you both loads of PMA   

Scouse - I had AF type cramps from about D7 to D11 of the 2ww

I've done virtually nothing today - have been v v tired.  Even had a nap this afternoon in bed!
I so don't want to go to work tomorrow, one more week then I have a week off.  Can't wait.
Also have scan this Thursday which I'm now getting quite worked up about.

Hi to everyone else.

xx


----------



## miriam7

hiya laura the pregnancy signs are setting in then if your tired...the sickness shouldnt be far behind   try not to worry bout scan ..i know you prob wont rest till you see little one on the screen yourself tho


----------



## popsi

laura.. if your body tells you to rest then you should listen to it  , i been to bed for an hour today too having M.E. i have learnt when you need rest dont fight it. . . and its the same for you

well i am happy with the xfactor, but i wanted cheryl to have the over 25's... i think she is really lovely on there, so genuine and funny, i dont like danni at all !


----------



## ebonie

Hello Ladies   hope ur all ok this evening


----------



## popsi

oh yes emma..i remember you, you used to be my friend till i told you my fear of spiders


----------



## ebonie

lol u wouldnt have been happy up the rugby club this afternoon they had a lol sink of a tarantula where it had shred its sink lol j wouldnt touch it wuss  he is     i will post it for you


----------



## popsi

OMG !! well i am glad J has some sense in your house lol x ... did he win his rugby chick


----------



## ebonie

Lol he is a wuss  

Yeah they had two games  today and they won them both he was well chuffed lol so they have played four won two and lost two so they done pretty good


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

i hope my notes are at my house today, i was tempted to stay home til they arrived but postman is sometimes very late lol


----------



## Laura36

Are they being delivered by royal mail normal post?  Hope they arrive today!


----------



## kara76

yeah normal post

i need to finish my questions


----------



## miriam7

well...has the postie delivered? your gunna have a bust night tomorrow otherwise


----------



## kara76

i won't know til i get home

i am so hoping they are there, i went through my others and im 3 cycles short 2 x fet and 1 fresh so lots of goodies waiting for me


----------



## Scouse

thank you ladies fo your support - sorry for he wobble especially so early on!

Back to work today so feeling absolt ehausted - stll haven't slept!  Moth catching up on the insomnia ladder.  Are you doing a 'sly' test tonight?
Kara notes arrived?
Laura there jus doesn't seem to be an ed to this worrying lark?  Good luck
Popsi hope you are feeling better?
Everyone else hae a god night.

will pop ack later for a update on moth X


----------



## kara76

scouse hunni and i really thought you meant a friend 
mate you are so allowed a wobble

moth sly test, omg you can't you bad bad girl lol

kara's notes better be at home lol. i having lost of weird pains today but that could be cause i got some last night 

scouse do you fancy joining us on thursday at the meet?


----------



## miriam7

lol jumped on luke did you lol moth tutt tutt if your testing early


----------



## kara76

that i did, well i gave him that much ear ache he had no choice lol and he is now all fresh for a SA!!


----------



## ebonie

i bet he was smiling after kara


----------



## kara76

i have just txt luke and yep my notes are there woo hoo why im excited i don't know lol

so my main thing is finding out is if on my most recent txs have i got fluid in the pouch of douglas (behind the womb) and in both adnexa ( round the ovaries)......


----------



## ebonie

I bet ur itching to get home now   to get reading lol


----------



## kara76

hell yeah

i got to get home and walk rex before i open then or rex will whine at me


----------



## ebonie

lol and u need to read in peace  lol what time u finishing ??


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

kara great news that your notes have arrived good luck with the reading.

hi to everyone sorry for lack of personals but its hard keeping up with everyone.

just had a nhs prescription for supecur and menopur from my gp he said he will fund one cycle for us. which is great news.


----------



## kara76

queenis that is great, seems most people gps are good apart from andi's who is a git


----------



## Queenie1

i have to say my gp is wonderful. when we moved house i wanted to make sure i stayed in the same area so i could stay with that surgery.  
he said if we wanted any advice or help with how to inject we only had to call in and see the nurse.

any advice on how to do the injections dh is going to do the first few cos i have a needle phobia but i will have to learn myself as he is going into hospital soon for a back operation and won't be here.


----------



## kara76

wait i will go and find my vids lol


----------



## kara76

queenie i have just bump my video thread for you, enjoy


----------



## kara76

right im off home

be back later


----------



## Moth

Hey girls

Now, now Scouse, starting vicious rumours about me   No, i'm not doing a test tonight, even though it's day 14 for me and lots of clinics seem to do the tests then, i am going to test wed night after work - so i'll be very good. Hope you recover from your day at work, i feel wrecked today, am going to have my tea and go to bed! It's a real pig having insomnia isn't it!' 

Queenie, you lucky thing, Andi's GP and my GP are tight devils - you'd be lucky to get a free specimen bottle from our surgery!

Lola - hope you are ok, will pm you  

Kara - glad you finally got some 'oats' off luke! Bet he was fed up of you nagging him! LOL

Andi, all ok with things today, no more bleeding thankfully!

Hiya to everyone, catch you later.

xx


----------



## Queenie1

thanks kara

off to yoga now will pop on later.


----------



## Scouse

Hi Kara I have it in y diary - as I've let you down before I was going to see how i feel and maybe just turn up sneakily!!!!!!!!!!  Glad your notes are there - one thing to tick off!
Moth Iwas only joking about you doing a 'sneaky one' Hope you are ok?
And everyone else ?
Moth you just posted same time.............soundslike you had some implantation bleeding then?  Please God!  I'm desperate for some sleep.........but jab at 9 so have to wait till then.  You still got cramping?


----------



## ANDI68

Great news Moth.

Glad your notes have arrived Kara.

Queenie, great news on the drug funding, well done.  Yep my GP is tight    I have the most expensive treatment and the most expensive drugs and I can't get a stitch of help.  They wonder why this is so stressful when they could ease things a little.  Anyway don't get me on my soapbox


----------



## Moth

Andi, don't go winding yourself up about cost - you'll have to make room on that soap box for me - and that just ain't gonna work!!

 Scouse - i know you're just kidding, yes, have had every symptom, cramp, ache and heartburn, palpitations, night sweats, stabbing and any other unwelcome sign you can think of during this 2ww but hey, i'm still being very positive, it ain't over till it's over! Feel a bit of grump today but that's because i'm so tired.

I'm off for some food, eating seems to be my favourtite past time this week, didn't even bother going to fat club tonight, think she would've hurled rotten tomatoes at me with the weight i've put on!  

Hope all is well.

xx


----------



## popsi

hi girls

kara... so pleased your notes have arrived, enjoy your reading i am sure you will  , that reminds me i must get mine lol.. i have been hopeless since pursining adoption   but would be interesting to read ... hope rex enjoyed his walk too

queenie.. great news about your gp funding the drugs for you.. good luck

moth.. good on you for waiting till test day  

andi.. how are you feeling ?

scouse.. glad you seem a little better today hun  

emma.. your cruel and you know why !!!! LOL !! but i still hope your ok are you back in work this week   x

kelly, miriam, laura, and everyone else big   to you all 

i am still very tired and a bit achy and sore, not helped by training courses again in work this week so 3 really intense days again  

off to chill now xx


----------



## kara76

typical

bits of my notes are missing, no embryo reports, no pictures

i shall be having words i think


----------



## miriam7

thats c##p will you phone tomorrow ..what pictures should there be?


----------



## Moth

Kara, you should just stand over them whilst they photocopy your file! I know when i wanted notes from my GP i had to keep phoning and asking them to include other bits and pieces.  I guess they hope they can get away with a minimal amount of copying  

Are these notes going to help you chill out or wind you up!

Andi, i've been thinking, maybe i can book to see P for acup this week at Cowbridge?? Could you pm me their number please, i think i remember the name of it though. I'm off the end of the week so it would be better for me. Have to go somewhere tomorrow after work and Wed is the big night so i wonder if she could squeeze me in the end of the week, do you know if she's there thurs and fridays? What do you think?

Hiya Miriam, how's things?

Popsi, you don't half go on some training courses


----------



## kara76

pictures on my op, embryo details

i shall tell them or i might just view mine on thursday!!!!!

at least i know now i have fluid in the pouch of douglas on all cycles!!!!!!


----------



## popsi

moth.. i know at them moment its mad !!! only for a few weeks though as changing systems in work  

kara.. what does the fluid mean


----------



## kara76

brb just got to eat


----------



## ANDI68

PM'd you Moth


----------



## ANDI68

Does your reading add more questions to your notes Kara?


----------



## kara76

yeah where the **** are all my notes lol

it doesn't add any questions but no where in my notes does it say endo!! or fitz hughes curtis. i shall take a copy on the report i have


----------



## Laura36

Kara last summer when we were due to start IUI I had a scan by Grace who said I had fluid in the pouch of douglas.  That's why she insisted I have the lap.
Although when I had the lap they said everything was normal and good.
No idea if it was still there when I did this tx.
What does that fluid mean anyway? is it important?

Hi everyone, sorry haven't managed to catch up on all your chatting.  

Moth - well done for holding out on testing.  I tested 2 days before OTD in the end as I simply couldn't wait any longer.  Although if it'd been a BFN i would have regretted it and it would have caused me mega stress over the following couple of days.


----------



## kara76

fluid in te pouch of douglas can be seen post ovulation or when a cyst burst, mine i believe it down to a hydrosalpinx, im not sure what important it has but i haven;t had a sucessful pregnant with it

i will post a list of my questions on wednesday


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Andi68

Hope your well, did you do anything nice and exciting over the weekend, I have two blocked ear's, and it's driving me mad,   I got a job to hear anything, the doctor gave me ear drops ladt Thurs I went down there today hoping that they would syringe them so that I could hear at last but apparently the wax is not soft enough so I need to go back Thur next week now    

Hi Kara - Hope you had a nice weekend, and are keeping well.

take care all

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

crazy things are moving for you now

good luck


----------



## ANDI68

Poor you Crazybabe,

Ear wax causes pain too doesn't it?

I had a lovely weekend thanks, just bummed around. I was mindful it could be my last one before tx.  I bought a nice wine as I said to DH if this is going to be my last for a while I want a nice one  

Hope your ear problem gets better soon xx


----------



## crazybabe

Kara - Yes things are going positively for a change, it's nice to finally see the light at the end of the tunnel, we got our last H/S visit on Wed this week, then just wait til January for panel, not sure what date yet, it has gone so quickly for us.

Whats next on your agenda.

speak soon

Love

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68

Think I'm off to bed now girls.  Well I've booked a butt (gluteus maximus muscle) massage but DH is reading teletext at the moment .... I'm dreading the gestone again    Hope I get to and past gestone stage though  

Flipping heck, how can you stay grounded and not think ahead?  

Nite nite xxx


----------



## kara76

hey andi night mate, try doing the gestone yourself and lie down

crazy omg panel in january thats pretty amazing. did they do into yourlife very much?


----------



## popsi

night girls x

crazybabe.. good luck for final visit  x


----------



## lola C

Hi there 

I am trying to be more upbeat today but finding it hard      I have just had my haircut and booked an appointment to have a 'professional adventure portrait' or something like that done - a fancy photograph is what it means (DH had the voucher from work as a reward) - the sitting isn't for five weeks so I have time to try and lose 10lbs!!  I need something else to focus on right now though I don't think giving myself a hard time about my weight is quite the thing but never mind....

Hope you are all well today...

Moth how are you feeling - are you all set for tomorrow?


----------



## kara76

lola believe me a day or a month past a bfn doesn;t stop the hurt hunni but trying to focus on other things is good

i can't begin to understand your feeling as we are in such different situations, chin up mate and hey we are here for you

the photo session sounds good, ive always fancy doing something like that


----------



## Scouse

Moth just wanted to see how you're getting on?  Big   and lots of   for tomorrow! X


----------



## lola C

Thanks kara.  I also start a new job next week so that will help keep me focused on other things.  I think this week is just going to be a bit of a downer and I have to accept that for now.

How is your reading going - apart from all the missing parts - does it make sense to you?

Lola


----------



## kara76

just go with your feelings

yeah my notes make sense and ive done all the reading i am gona do now, i have my questions ready too. i am feeling calm about it all today, your watch thursday will change everything lol


----------



## popsi

anyone watched sex education programme on ch4 ?/


----------



## Laura36

Yep I just watched it Popsi.  Can't believe the presenter wasn't more aware of her fertility or the potential problems at 37!


----------



## popsi

i know laura !!! and i thought she was in her 40's too


----------



## Moth

Hello my ff buddies, just a short appearance from the Moth tonight. 

Thanks for all your good wishes, am feeling ok but really tired as only slept between 1am and 4.15am last night, so this lack of sleep is really getting to me now! Did i mention i have insomnia  

Big day tomorrow, so doubt i'll sleep much tonight eh!! Still having a bit of bleeding though, but am staying   it's a bit pointless being negative at this late stage in the game.

Scouse, how're you coping with the good old 2ww, you should pop over to the 2ww thread, they'll help keep you sane.

Lola, glad you're planning things. Good luck for your new job next week.

Kara, i've not tested early, i've been very good! - i told you i'm one of those people who can leave their birthday cards and presents on the table all day - used to drive my mother mad when i was younger  

Andi, has your tummy bug gone now? 

Anyway, just want to thank you all for your support  , during my treatment. You've all been such great mates. Especially Andi and Kara who've been available via additional text support too. No wonder i've used my 300 free texts this month, never usually use more than 50!

Andrea, i just watched that programme on C4 - £60,000 on ivf! 15 cycles is a lot of treatment, but i guess they got their baby! 

Laura, sadly, i know exactly how the presenter felt as i was exactly the same. Unfortunately you see you're getting older on the outside, but as you feel the same in your head, all you end up with is a bad case of age denial! That's what happened to me anyway! Didn't even think about it till i was 41, and i've got quite a few friends who've had ivf and infertility problems, so not really sure what i was thinking 

I'm off to bed, i'll post tomorrow evening when i've done the deed!  

 Here's hoping  

  good night girls xx


----------



## lola C

Good luck for tomorrow Moth!!!     keeping everything crossed for you XXXX


----------



## Laura36

Apart from that though quite an informative, factually correct programme.  Could have done without seeing the guy having an STI test whilst i was eating my tea though!  

Good luck Moth for tomorrow morning!!    Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight otherwise you'll be up testing at 4am


----------



## popsi

moth..    for tomorrow honey xx let us know what you are ready 

laura.. yeah was good.. dont know my feelings on zita west though, i think if she had her way we would not even breath the air around us as it would be bad !!


----------



## Moth

Cheers Lola and Andrea  

Laura, it was a bit repulsive in parts wasn't it - nearly put me off my custard creams   I don't want to be seeing anyone's bits and pieces thanks very much!

good night everyone.

xxx


----------



## miriam7

best of luck for tomorow moth ..will be thinking of you


----------



## lola C

I think I'm quite glad I watched Holby City - even though it was a bit poo!!


----------



## kara76

i watched holby my bro called to say about the other program but i thought sod it, was it 15 fresh cycles?

moth mate good luck hunni

my views on zita west-she is crap lol


----------



## Laura36

Didn't say whether it was fresh cycles - £60k though!

I don't rate Zita West either. I wasted 4 years by trying acupuncture and chinese herbal medicine which did nothing and cost loads before moving onto proper tx.  And I think it would be far too stressful to follow her diet as well as do IVF - can't be doing with not eating chocolate!

Is anyone else a chocoholic like me? Have you noticed they've brought back Cadbury's Wispa's again, hurrah


----------



## kara76

me and chocolate are best mates lol and cider at the moment

i have dentist tomorrow, all i seem to spend money on it medical stuff


----------



## ebonie

Good luck for testing today moth


----------



## ANDI68

I had to turn away at points in 'that programme'  I saw the presenter on GMTV the other day talking about her shock at her low fertility.

I get upset when I watch things that I can relate to, brought a tear or two to my eye  60K that is scary!!!

Custard creams Moth .... <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D29%252F29%255F3%255F13%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









I seem to be over my tummy upset now thanks.

Good luck for testing tonight Moth 

Hope egg collection goes well today Cat 

Hope you are well Popsi xx

Good luck with the dentist today Kara, 1 day to go


----------



## kara76

cat loads of luck

i must be a heartless cow cause rarely i cry at tv


----------



## kara76

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?view=DETAILS&grid=&xml=/earth/2008/09/29/scifertility129.xml

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Laura36

That's very interesting Kara.  If they can fix implantation problems that would be amazing!


----------



## kara76

me too that would mean i would at last get pregnant


----------



## Laura36

wonder how long it would be before they have found out how to fix it though? They are quite quick I think with fertility related developments generally so hope not too long.  Anyway, you won't be needing that as you'll be up the duff next time around!   ;


----------



## kara76

im bored

dentist went ok got to go back in 2 weeks for a filling but thankfully its an nhs dentist so its cheap


----------



## Scouse

Ladies does anyone know of ladies that have had af pains throughout 2ww and still got a bfp


----------



## kara76

hunni lots and lots of ladies have pain and get a bfp and these pains carry on through the first tri


----------



## Scouse

Thanks Kara............not that I'm panicking??   But Moth's news has thrown me!


----------



## kara76

hunni no one can guess what is gona be

believe me if you had no pains you would worry about that too

i wish that they could give sedation for the 2ww

when is d day?


----------



## Scouse

Only tn more days!!!!!!  
Am i allowed paracetemol?  I've a stinking headache.


----------



## kara76

yeah paracentmol is safe in pregnancy but don't take anything else


----------



## Laura36

Scouse, I had AF pains in the 2ww for quite a few days, kept checking but AF didn't arrive like it normally would the day after pains.
Good luck


----------



## Scouse

Thanks ladies..............
But Laura I've had really bad pains since day 2 post et??


----------



## lola C

Have you found the TWW thread Scouse?  It might help you go less mad during TWW - at least there are other people in the same boat as you.  Sending you some  

Good luck for tomorrow Kara  - I bet you have a list of questions as long as your arm.

I'm feeling physically drained today and bad AF pains so sorry for lack of personals XXX

Have a good time at the meet tomorrow - I would have loved to have come but I won't be up to it.  Maybe next time  

Lola


----------



## kara76

thank you lola

girls do you wana see my questions?


----------



## Queenie1

have to go now to cook tea .

hope app goes well tomorrow kara.

bye girls xx


----------



## kara76

my questions girls



  

1. Due to pain and failed ivf cycle can I have my clipped tube removed? 

  

  

2. Would this be of benefit to the pain? 

  

  

3. Is there a difference is successful rate with removed tubes verus clipped tubes? 



4. Can I have a hysteroscopy? 



5. Can a clipped tube leak and cause ivf implantation failure (can you test for this?) 



6. Would you free my left ovary again and remove any adhesions? would you use any anit adhersion solutions? 



7. I am a little disappointed that my tube was not removed in 2006 why was this?  

  


8. Where is the small amount of endometriosis I have? 



9. Can fertility drugs make endometriosis worse? 



10. Can you explain the effect and why i have free fluid in both adexal and in the pouch of douglas (even on a fet where no ovulation happens) 



11. I also have pain after intercourse why? 



12. Is there anyway i can help reduce the pain? Diet etc? 



13. I have a ivf cycle booked for November, is this a pointless task until we have dealt with everything? 



14. How long after any procedure can I cycle? 



15. Can you suggest anything else that might provide us with some answers as to why 11 perfect embryos have not made a baby? 

  

  

NEXT CYCLE




14. My clotting screen was normal I believe? 

I don't want to take clexane again as it has not helped achieve a pregnancy, would a clotting screen once pregnant be wise? 



15. I cramp after transfer can i use ritodrine? 



16. I will only take steriods if my endo biospy results show high levels of nk cells, is this ok? Can steroids have a negative effect? 

  

  

17.  What does the high percentage of failed cycles indicate ?


----------



## kara76

had an interesting chat with a friend today

she had a failed blasto transfer, her 10th transfer. her clinic called her in tomorrow as they think her clipped tube could be leaking so they are gona scan her and put her on a list to remove!!!!!!!!!

im wondering what is gona happen tomorrow


----------



## miriam7

loving your questions kara ...hopefully you will go on the list ..and it better not be a bloody long wait! is mr g part of the ivf unit .. if not how will he be able to answer your ivf questions?


----------



## kara76

yeah he is part of ivf wales


----------



## banksy1

Good Luck Kara for tomorrow I hope you get all your questions answered.  

Kath


----------



## kara76

thanks

im not 100% what i want well i just want straight answers lol and if i need op a short waiting list would be good (yeah right)


----------



## Laura36

Good luck for your appt tomorrow Kara, great questions - very comprehensive!  Did you e-mail them in the end so Mr G is prepared with the answers?


----------



## popsi

kara.. you know i am wishing you all the luck in the world honey xx


----------



## miriam7

good luck kara hope you get all your answers ..and laura hope all goes well with your scan hope it puts your mind at rest for the time being


----------



## Laura36

thank you. Can't believe you've got to 12 weeks already Miriam.  I remember seeing your ticker when it was 5 weeks!  Hope it goes fast for me too.


----------



## kara76

thanks girls

yep ive email them through so they can prepare lol


----------



## miriam7

good luck mr g too by the sounds of it


----------



## ANDI68

This made me chuckle girls, Spooks I'm sure you can relate to this  

When you have to visit a public toilet, you usually find a line of women, so you smile politely and take your place. Once it's your turn, you check for feet under the cubicle doors. Every cubicle is occupied. 
Finally, a door opens and you dash in, nearly knocking down the woman leaving the cubicle. You get in to find the door won't latch. It doesn't matter, the wait has been so long you are about to wet your pants! 
The dispenser for the modern 'seat covers' (invented by someone's Mum, no doubt) is handy, but empty. You would hang your bag on the door hook, if there was one, so you carefully, but quickly drape it around your neck, (Mum would turn over in her grave if you put it on the FLOOR!) down with your pants and assume ' The Stance'. 
In this position, your aging, toneless, thigh muscles begin to shake. You'd love to sit down, but having not taken time to wipe the seat or to lay toilet paper on it, you hold 'The Stance.' 
To take your mind off your trembling thighs, you reach for what you discover to be the empty toilet paper dispenser. 
In your mind, you can hear your mother's voice saying, 'Dear, if you had tried to clean the seat, you would have KNOWN there was no toilet paper!' Your thighs shake more. 
You remember the tiny tissue that you blew your nose on yesterday - the one that's still in your bag (the bag around your neck, that now you have to hold up trying not to strangle yourself at the same time). That would have to do, so you crumple it in the puffiest way possible. It's still smaller than your thumbnail. 
Someone pushes your door open because the latch doesn't work. 
The door hits your bag, which is hanging around your neck in front of your chest and you and your bag topple backward against the tank of the toilet. 
'Occupied!' you scream, as you reach for the door, dropping your precious, tiny, crumpled tissue in a puddle on the floor, while losing your footing altogether and sliding down directly onto the TOILET SEAT. It is wet of course. You bolt up, knowing all too well that it's too late. Your bare bottom has made contact with every imaginable germ and life form on the uncovered seat because YOU never laid down toilet paper - not that there was any, even if you had taken time to try. 
You know that your mother would be utterly appalled if she knew, because you're certain her bare bottom never touched a public toilet seat because, frankly, dear, 'You just don't KNOW what kind of diseases you could get. 
By this time, the automatic sensor on the back of the toilet is so confused that it flushes, propelling a stream of water like a fire hose against the inside of the bowl and spraying a fine mist of water that covers your bum and runs down your legs and into your shoes. 
The flush somehow sucks everything down with such force and you grab onto the empty toilet paper dispenser for fear of being dragged in too. 
At this point, you give up. You're soaked by the spewing water and the wet toilet seat. You're exhausted. You try to wipe with a sweet wrapper you found in your pocket and then slink out inconspicuously to the sinks. 
You can't figure out how to operate the taps with the automatic sensors, so you wipe your hands with spit and a dry paper towel and walk past the line of women still waiting 
You are no longer able to smile politely to them. A kind soul at the very end of the line points out a piece of toilet paper trailing from your shoe. (Where was that when you NEEDED it?) 
You yank the paper from your shoe, plunk it in the woman's hand and tell her warmly, 'Here, you just might need this. 
As you exit, you spot your hubby, who has long since entered, used and left the men's toilet. Annoyed, he asks, 'What took you so long and why is your bag hanging around your neck? 
This is dedicated to women everywhere who deal with any public rest rooms/toilets (rest you've GOT to be kidding!!). It finally explains to the men what really does take us so long. It also answers that other commonly asked question about why women go to the toilets in pairs. It's so the other gal can hold the door, hang onto your bag and hand you Kleenex under the door. 
This HAD to be written by a woman! No one else could describe it so accurately.


----------



## Laura36

That's brilliant Andi, public loo's are soo awful.


----------



## popsi

andi


----------



## ANDI68

I will hang my bag from my neck if there's no hook.... no way does it go on the floor.  

C'mon girls we must all hovver?  Does anyone sit?


----------



## Laura36

I sit but only after I've wiped the seat and laid down loo roll on there    I remember being told that hovvering was bad for you somehow, can't remember why!


----------



## ANDI68

I hovver because if I clean the seat I will then need to wash my hands before going to the toilet, ideal if you're in M & S loos as they have little basins in their toilets.  Can you imagine how dirty you are after leaving the loo, touching the handle to get out where millions of dirty hands have touched.  I lock it with my elbow when I get in  

I think it's as important to wash your hands before the loo as it is after, but that's my OCD theory!!


----------



## popsi

andi.. your off again lol.. are you taking domestos tomorrow lol


----------



## miriam7

lol i used to hovver when little my mum made me now.. i just wipe seat    im with you on not using hands to open door ..bit hard with a lock tho ...how do you do it!


----------



## popsi

i have to use a tissue to flush the chain lol.. never thought about the door... till now


----------



## kara76

pmsl 

i have to sit, my legs aren;t long enough

i have been known to pee in a hedge rather than minging loos


----------



## ANDI68

I use my hands to get out but I wash them straight away.  Going in is a different scenario isn't it ... if there's no wash basin inside.

I've been known to use my foot to flush too And


----------



## popsi

lol.. andi now that beats me !

kara.. i would prefer a bush too ! at least its clean lol


----------



## ANDI68

Hovvering on tip toe is a nightmare Kara    I couldn't go to loo once in Bath, I couldn't reach the seat


----------



## kara76

i have seen some minging loos but if your too clean your immune systems doesn;t get a good work out

i was gona say something rude about things in mouths lol


----------



## ANDI68

My mouth is clean Kara


----------



## kara76

i wouldn;t think anything of yours in dirty what with your ocd and all that lol


----------



## popsi

kara;.. no not you say something rude surely not


----------



## kara76

i know it would be shocking and not like me at all


----------



## miriam7

your mind is always in the gutter


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck for tomorrow Kara, hope so see you later


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

well a bit of a sleepless night, keep dreaming that i got not answers and couldn't ask my questions and then little blue balls were coming out of places (yes my bits!!!!) hey i know its were but thats my dream for you


----------



## Laura36

Hoping your appt went well today Kara. I saw mr G this morning. The clinic was manic and loads of people waiting for scans.  Deb was caught up in a team meeting then they all appeared downstairs - Mr G, JE, Deb.  Mr G was very smiley.  Hope he answered all your questions!

Sorry I can't be at the meet up later, unfortunately I need to work.  Also I'm just so tired right now that I keep having a nap on the sofa! The other day i fell asleep for a quick nap and woke up 1 and half hours later - I even missed a conference call  
Hope you all have a great time.  I'd love to meet you all perhaps next time.


----------



## kara76

all went well

im now on a waiting list for a lap, hysterscopy, removal of tube, adhersions, endo and free my ovary

im shattered so will tell more tomorrow when im in work


----------



## Laura36

Well done Kara, glad it went well.  Do you know how long the wait is for the lap, hyst etc?  When I had my lap I had the hysteroscopy at the same time.


----------



## popsi

hi girls

just a quick update from me at moment.. had our official forms today ... OMG !! theres loads of stuf.. CRB, medicals etc.. so its official now we are on the adoption road   

 to everyone.. be back later xx


----------



## ebonie

Aww thats fab news popsi brilliant you are now on the road officaly brilliant news


----------



## Scouse

Popsi


----------



## ANDI68

Well done And, another step closer


----------



## siheilwli

Popsi - Fab news about your forms, you're one step closer to being a wonderful mam  
Kara - will you have to wait a long time for your next appt?

What's all this toilet protocol then? I definitely hover, never even thought about using my feet to flush though  I have however learnt the art of hovering with one leg up in the air when the lock's not working - in case anyone barges in!!!  God ithese posistions are like a whole new martial arts!!!!

C
xxxx


----------



## popsi

cat.. you fit in well in these parts with your toilet habits too lol  

andi.. how are you feeling honey, your almost on the road again now hun.. can you do me a favour and pm me your friends name and your address for the card hun x

kara.. how are you today, hope your feeling a little better now and are listening to aunty popsi and relaxing ! x

emma... have a lovely night tonight, enjoy your appletiser     xxx  

miriam .. i cant believe you had a chicken burger.. stick to your usual is the best lol hope your feeling ok

kelly .. how are things with you x

scouse.. how are you doing in the   2 ww .. i am   it works for you

laura, banksy and everyone else i may have missed


----------



## kara76

popsi that is great news, amazing in fact

im not well girls, ive been sick


----------



## popsi

kara..   you poor thing, i hate being sick its not nice so have HUGE sympathy for you hun, hopefully it will be some 24 hr bug and you will be better soon, now rest and keep warm x


----------



## siheilwli

Kara, what's wrong hun?     By the way, I was really grateful of your gestone vid - make the whole thing less scary for me... although DH is actually doing the jabs..... and enjoying the fact that I'm quiet for 30seconds whilst he's doing it.


----------



## kara76

dunno i feel really odd

im glad my vid helped, maybe i should ask mr g to video the lap, wow wouldn't that be cool lol


----------



## kara76

im watching x factor from last week and trying not to be sick


----------



## popsi

kara..!!! what r u like wanting to video you lap <but i would watch it lol !!>


----------



## Scouse

Thanks for your   Popsi X Me   for you too!
Kara hope you're feeling better?


----------



## kara76

i might well ask, im so interesting in all this!


----------



## sammyjochick

Hi Ladies, mind if I gatecrash. Just had a failed FET at Cardiff and its great to catch up with everyone else having treatment there. Got a planning appointment next week for another round (and our last) of ICSI - hoping to have treatment before Xmas so that we can start 2009 with a plan for the future. 

Popsi - one of our little boys is adopted so we've been through the whole process- if I can help with anything please let me know....


----------



## popsi

sammy.. hello and welcome, thanks for the offer of advice, i may take you up on it  

Hope your plannig appointments goes well for you

What area are you from x


----------



## sammyjochick

Cardiff - but we were with the Vale for the adoption process. Where are you?


----------



## popsi

Neath Port Talbot area


----------



## sammyjochick

I'm from Neath! Well good luck with everything - the process can be daunting at times but it's so worth it at the end. Our second son, who is adopted, came to us on his first birthday three years ago, and we love him to bits. We will definately adopt again.


----------



## popsi

sammy ! have sent you a pm ! small world


----------



## ANDI68

Welcome Sammy, sorry about your BFN.  Hope this next try will be a success for you.

Kara, how are you feeling today?  Are you at work?


----------



## kara76

im in work and feeling pretty yuck

how are you mate? af arrived yet?


----------



## ANDI68

I was like that last weekend Kara, I felt sick with that tummy upset.  

AF not arrived yet .... a watched kettle never boils, as they say


----------



## kara76

omg andi you have given me your bug and we didn't even kiss cause of my coldsore

i feel sicky, bad belly pains and weak like i have the flu. i am hoping i won't be here all day


----------



## ANDI68

Kara, you had a headache Thurs night remember and spent hours in a Hospital (you couldn't have picked something up there) ... so how come it's my fault?  I was over my bug at the beginning of the week. 

Mine lasted a few days but tummy wasn't right for a little while.  Hope it doesn't take a hold hunni


----------



## kara76

joking hun 

i haven't felt this rough for a good while


----------



## ANDI68

I know you are, and stop telling people we usually kiss


----------



## kara76

god im burning up now

think my boss it gona have to come and let me go home at some point


----------



## popsi

kara.. sorry your still unwell, maybe it would be best if you went home and rested and kept warm for a few days x


----------



## Scouse

Kara I hope you're not allergic to me?  

Andi I'll do a 'mental AF dance' - don't want ollie and freddie becoming sea sick!


----------



## ebonie

Aww im so sorry your feeling unwell kara, i hope u feel better soon  

Hows the rest of you girls keeping ??


----------



## popsi

hiya em.. i fine, how are you huni


----------



## ebonie

Im ok thanks popsi thank you for my message on **


----------



## popsi

its ok honey, was she family or friend x


----------



## ebonie

Friend hun she passed away last night from cancer she was 35   such a beautiful person xxxxxx

Im going to pop in the bath ill be back soon xxx


----------



## popsi

emma.. i am so so sorry, thats such sad news, but she is at peace now looking over all her friends and family


----------



## miriam7

evening all are we all glued to x factor lol kara i hope your feeling better and they let you home from work


----------



## ebonie

Yeah i am glued to x factor miriam lol
how r u today ??


----------



## popsi

me too.. saturday night is xfactor !!!   how sad am i lol .. just hope the guy with the baby whos wife died goes though


----------



## miriam7

im good emm apart from a banging headache i sent jeff out earlier to get me a forehead stick lol ..me too popsi i dont think hes going to get very far tho   but at least he can go on the x factor tour and earn some cash


----------



## popsi

oh i dont know miriam, he pretty good really and there are some rubbish on there !! the groups are dreadful


----------



## miriam7

its a pity we have to wait till tomorrow to find out   its quiet tonight on here


----------



## ebonie

Roll on  tomorrow night for the results i dont think that bloke that lost hs wife will go through either he is a good pub/club singer but nothing more sadly sorry popsi hun. I do agree though that at least he  will make his money on the x factor tour   

It is quiet on here tonight


----------



## popsi

sorry girls.. i dont agree lol... i love a good story me, i am an old sloppy romantic   ... they should abandon the groups and put more solo's through !!!


----------



## ebonie

lol u are a soppy (young)  romantic popsi lol mmm i wonder if a group wil win it this year


----------



## popsi

if a group wins i wll never watch it again !!!


----------



## ebonie

yeah righto we will see this time next year


----------



## popsi

watching strictly come dancing now on sky plus... too much on a saturday to keep up with x


----------



## ebonie

Lol   it is to much sometimes
i dont watch strictly come dancing though cause x factor is on i may even audition next year for x factor  

Miriam where have u gone  theres life in the boards now lol


----------



## popsi

ems.... so you sing


----------



## ebonie

Well popsi i have a voice of a angel


----------



## popsi

and the mind of a


----------



## ebonie

lol that was quick for you popsi      and  i have the voice of a   popsi i love singing but i cant sing  

Are u on the old apple juice popsi


----------



## popsi

nope... finished the apple.... onto the grape now  ...what about you hun


----------



## ebonie

Mmm well i have just got a bottle of smirnoff ice out of fridge thats all i am having my liver needs to detox


----------



## popsi

mine been detoxing since last sunday.. so needs some toxins now or will fail lol


----------



## ebonie

yeah i totally agree popsi u need to have ur toxins   is john joining you in a bevvie or two


----------



## popsi

he certainly is.. we been filling in our forms all day so having a well deserved drink and chill now lol/.. i over your way next week hun to visit BIL ! do i need a passport


----------



## ebonie

Ohh ur coming to gods country thats fab   umm not just yet passports are not in yet but they r doing id cards to keep riff raff out     lol

Have he finished the forms then ?? they are fun aint they!


----------



## popsi

well dont official app.. crb forms but left medical for another day  .. my head is whirling again now with it lol .. excited.. scared.. nervous ... argh !!!!


----------



## ebonie

lol there is a lot isnt there you will be glad when they are all back in that envelope back in post   send it secured delivery to make sure


----------



## miriam7

sorry popsi i forgot to say well done earlier there was too much for me to catch up with    whats next after sending forms back ..i bet there long and detailed


----------



## ANDI68

A bit of brain strain then And    I'm sure you're doing a great job

Sorry to hear about your friend Em, such a sad loss.

Hope you're feeling better Miriam.

I assume Kara is tucked up in bed.

Been alone all evening   DH got called to work at 5 ish and hasn't long got home.  I hate him being at work so much as he worked this morning too but can't moan when we really need the money.

AF still hasn't arrived girls FFS .... think I need a dance or two    I finished the pill Weds and thought it would come today, typical when you're waiting ehh


----------



## Moth

Hiya ladies

Just a quick hello in case you'd thought i'd left the country. I haven't really left the house, too busy scoffing chocolate - have to eat everything up before going back on the big diet on Monday.

Thanks for all your posts and messages.

xxx


----------



## miriam7

you might stop scoffing when the steroids ware off ..hope your ok


----------



## Moth

Hope so Miriam, i'm a right bloater at the moment - nearly weaned off them now, just have to take half a one every other day now and i'm done by Friday. Hopefully my weight will drop off and i can finally get some sleep.

How you feeling, are you still having sickness?


----------



## miriam7

you still not sleeping then ..im good sickness has worn off loads im  having funny 10 mins here and there but im soooo much better than i was ..saying that im now getting headaches instead lol


----------



## ANDI68

Good to see you back Moth.  Hope you're okay hun xx  Do you have a plan on how you can save all that money?  I don't even earn that much in a year!

I'm having a nightmare with AOL lately, are you too And?  Keep getting disconnected and then have to restart alot


----------



## popsi

morning girls

em.. sorry i disappeared last night suddenly i was all computered out so switched it off and cuddled up with DH instead   .. with regard to the forms i am delivering them tomorrow, i work next door to social services so will ring in the morning and pop them all in, so thats one benefit at least i know they are there then  

andi.. no aol has been ok with me i've had no problems at all with it.. fingers crossed  !! where the hell is your AF !!!! come on you old witch   

Miriam .. hope your headache is better today x

moth.. how are you feeling, dont worry about eating it will get better when your off the steroids.. my mum was on them a few years ago for an illness and she could not stop eating .. but was fine when she finished them x

kara.. how are you honey, hope your taking things easy x

lots of love to everyone else.. off to iron now then to mums for lunch

And xx


----------



## kara76

afternoon ladies

i didnt go to work, i felt exhausted so thought sod it


----------



## popsi

kara.. i am glad that your listening to your body and resting x take it easy, how are you feeling today


----------



## kara76

my belly is better apart from needing the loo!!!!

think it all caught up with me and i needed rest

so are the forms massive?


----------



## ANDI68

Glad you're feeling better Kara.

And, you will complete them all by tonight then?

Enjoy your Sunday girls


----------



## kara76

how are you andi?


----------



## ANDI68

I'm fine thanks Kara, just wishing the old witch would show her face


----------



## kara76

im sure she will soon hun


----------



## popsi

Andi... i have completed the ones that are urgent, the medical ones will be done after we have been on prep course, the only reason for this is because i have no time off work in October to go for our medicals, but they not in immediate hurry for them x


----------



## kara76

it really is moving fast isn;t it


----------



## popsi

hmmm i guess so lol.. not fast enough for me tho.. the forms were ok, the medical one is the worst but lots dont apply, feel quite healthy with all the no's i have to put on there


----------



## kara76

likewise i want my op an to get on with it lol


----------



## miriam7

afternoon ladies   im off out over jeffs mums for a cooked dinner ..yum yum lol glad your a bit better kara enjoy your day off


----------



## kara76

sunday roast sounds nice, can i come


----------



## miriam7

af dance for you andi


----------



## kara76

you always dance so well miriam lol

loving the hiphop girl


----------



## miriam7

pmsl it takes bloody ages finding them tho ! i missed of george bush so here he is


----------



## kara76

i love this one

so like the man himself,


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks for the dances girls    I reckon the 'bush' will set it off LOL


----------



## popsi

miriam.. i miss your dances  

girlies are we ready for the xfactor


----------



## kara76

yay yay im ready

i love it

gona make tea first so chat later


----------



## popsi

kara .. you cant make tea its starting in 2 mins !!!


----------



## ANDI68

Flip, I forgot about it!!!    Thanks girls


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls well i ave just missed teh begining of the xfactor  i had a meeti ng up the rugby club didnt get from there till late  

mmm i dont agree with who just went through though


----------



## popsi

sorry em i do.. i did not like that other girl, annoys me when they start waving their arms around like mariah !!


----------



## ebonie

I think the girl im not usre of names yet but she should have gone through as she was a much better singer, i think it was on sympathy  why he went throughxx
sorry popsi


----------



## popsi

lol..its ok em we all have different tastes  .. but i really like him and not just for his story just think he is a cool singer and a nice guy


----------



## ebonie

lol so we are not going to fight


----------



## popsi

lol... nooooo i the biggest non fighter in the world lol  .. well i have to say i feel sorry for louis as the groups are pretty rubbish !! ... did you see that guy from westlifes face yesterday when they were all coming on lol


----------



## kara76

i can say one thing he makes me feel like a good cry when he sings

i think the girl was a better singer, but certainly doesn't effect me like the guy


----------



## ebonie

lol i agree with the groups i think they need to improve, louis have got the hardest group to get a winner out of!!!!!


----------



## popsi

i just hope he dont get them singing britney spears again LOL !!


----------



## kara76

omg cheryl is so so nice

lucky cow, she is beautiful, loaded and really nice


----------



## popsi

yeah and she has a cheating horrible husband Kara.. i woudnt swap my life for hers !


----------



## kara76

he is such a wally isn;t he

she comes across as very emotional which i didn't expect at all


----------



## popsi

she seems a really lovely person ... she is fab


----------



## ANDI68

She is quite monotone and sad looking


----------



## ebonie

We are watching harry potter now i love that


----------



## ANDI68

Girls I'm still waiting     May have to resort to other measures soon


----------



## ebonie

mm what could they be andi


----------



## ANDI68

A good curry!!!!


----------



## ebonie

that might work andi   i doubt it though


----------



## popsi

andi.. white trousers


----------



## kara76

sex sex sex

lol

it will come in the night and i do mean af


----------



## popsi

lol !! good to have the old kara back


----------



## miriam7

lol i think white trousers is the best bet always does the trick ... well i was pleased the single dad went through but not happy the blonde girl didnt get through


----------



## popsi

miriam.. do you think she was a little too fragile for live stage, i was worried for her if she went on


----------



## kara76

i must be feeling ok cause i fancy some !! myself

luke won't kiss me cause i have the tail end of a cold sore so im not even having kisses


----------



## popsi

lol kara.. he dont need to kiss you !!! just pounce on him lol


----------



## miriam7

yeah popsi she wasnt that confident but thats what i liked and i wanted to see her after a makeover lol kara are you busy then


----------



## Fidget

Blimey you lot can 

New home this way.............................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=161899.new#new


----------

